# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ 15 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## دبويه2007

نظراً لحصر خاصية عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام 

التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونـات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 

وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط .

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 

كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


-يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة .

بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص .

- يمنع الرفع في هذا الموضوع .

- يمنع طلب بضاائع تقليد .

- يمنع طلب بضائع مستعملة ( لان يوجد موضوع خاص لطلب المستعمل في الجراج سيل ) 


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع


وفقكن الله 




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## الدلع بدمي

السلام عليكم هلا خواتي التجورات ...
منو تقدر توفر لي جلابيات للبيت خفاف

----------


## {ميمـَي}

حبـآيبي ضروري بـأقرب وقت 

أريد توزيعات بلييز بـأقرب فرصه لـأني بربي فـآريد حق الحفله بلييز

بنـآت

----------


## أم مطر

هلا حبيباتي 

اللي تقدر توفر لي عطر نينا ريتشي 

الحجم الصغير والسعر اقل عن 200

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا تاجرة من الشارجة تسويلي كب كيك مواليد بسررررررررررررررررررررررعة^^

----------


## pinky pearl

ابي تيسترات بخور غاوي 

الي ابي اشتري مجموعة بس ابي اشمها اول

تاجرات بدفع لكن حق التسترات والتوصيل عسب ماظلم حد

اترياكن

----------


## قلبي *شموخي

منو اللي راح توفرلي خاتم التسبيح


هذي صورته

----------


## عود دبي

مسك الطهاره منوه عندها

----------


## bushra ahmad

مرحبا.. ابا شنط الحجم الصغير للميكب للسفر .. تكون جلد عادي مش شررط تكون مقسمه من داخل

----------


## nuara111

ابغي شنطة ميكب بس سعرها يكون حلو^^

----------


## غرشه

ابغي يونيفوووورم للخدم بس مرتبيين

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي استكرات جدران راقية

----------


## عود دبي

مسك الطهاره

----------


## دلوعه سواف

في عضوه خذيت من عندها عطر اسمه رفيعه ووياه لوشنه بعد اسمه رفيعه بس نسيت اسمهااااااا

ياليت تشوف الرد وتخبرني

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى كيس مكتوب عليها شعار موقعي

----------


## m.dxb88

ابي ملابس مواليد مااركات

----------


## نبض الشارقة

خواتي ابغي ساعة شوبارد تكون اصلية 100%

----------


## العطر

تاجرات الكب كيك اريد كب كيك حق توزيعات 

يعني تكون كل حبة في علبة مميزة وفخمة وتبين كأنها توزيعة 

وتكون من بوظبي 

لان اختي بتربي خلال هالايام ان شاء الله واريدهم يوصلوني باقرب وقت عقب ما تربي على اساس نوزعهم على الضيوف

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

*
ابـي منتجات مغربيه !!

اريد كذا شي واريدهن من تاجره وحده بسسسسسسسسسسسس ^^

اللي يتوفر عندها كل شي تراسلني ع الخاص وبقولها شو ابا بالضبط =)*

----------


## النرجس

خواتي ابغي بخاخ الزبده الخاصة بقوالب الكيك

----------


## سمسانه

> ابي تيسترات بخور غاوي 
> 
> الي ابي اشتري مجموعة بس ابي اشمها اول
> 
> تاجرات بدفع لكن حق التسترات والتوصيل عسب ماظلم حد
> 
> اترياكن


*وانا بعد ابغي دخوووووووون غااااااااوي وريحته تشل البيت ولثياب شل لوسمحتن خواتي باسرع وقت ممكن(لزهبة عروس)*

----------


## full options

> *
> ابـي منتجات مغربيه !!
> 
> اريد كذا شي واريدهن من تاجره وحده بسسسسسسسسسسسس ^^
> 
> اللي يتوفر عندها كل شي تراسلني ع الخاص وبقولها شو ابا بالضبط =)*


مي تو

----------


## princcea tear

هلا 
بغيت وحده تطلبلي من الموقع الأمريكي etsy
كل الأغراض فيه هاند ميد
و ابغيها توصلي الاغراض لباب البيت عن طريق مندوب و قيمه التوصيل علي
ولها عربون طبعا
اللي مستعده لمساعدتي 
تطرشلي رساله عالخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

ادزر على وحده تعرف تتفنن وتسوي اشكال حق الكب كيك 
انا بس ابا الاشكال مابا كب كيك كامل ^^

اللي تروم توفرلي او تسويلي الاشكال بس تتواصل وياي ع الخاص 
وان عيبني شغلها بتعامل وياها على طووووول

----------


## عبـــويه..~

بغيت الغوالي الدمية المربعة للي تستخدم في التصوير

----------


## banota agner

ابا حد يوفرلي هاللعبه للتصوير danboo

منوو تقدر

----------


## همسه ولمسه

التاجره سندريلا 
ابئ المشد الاندونسي 
الله يعافيج

----------


## الدلع بدمي

منو من التاجرات تقدر تصلب لي من هالموقع ........
http://www.asmama.com/shop/main/index.php

----------


## نسمات الحياة

اذا ممكن حد يوفر لي باليت نيكد Naked من اربن ديكاي والمهم يكون السعر مناسب وغير مبالغ فيه

----------


## Ms.3wash

شوووزات

----------


## أم شهد2010

ورق جدرااااان رااااقي

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> *
> ابـي منتجات مغربيه !!
> 
> اريد كذا شي واريدهن من تاجره وحده بسسسسسسسسسسسس ^^
> 
> اللي يتوفر عندها كل شي تراسلني ع الخاص وبقولها شو ابا بالضبط =)*


waiting

----------


## aynawiah

اريد كاميرات مراقبة صغيره ما تبين وتشتغل بالبلوتوث والواير لس ..

واقدر اشوفها في التلفزيون او اللابتوب ..

شكرا ..

----------


## مزروعية القلب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بنااااات اللي تعرف عجينة الدخون الملون لو تاجرة تقدر يتوفرها لي يخبرني اذا ممكن ظروووري بليز

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا نفس هذي السوارة منوه تقدر توفرلي اياااه او شبه لها بس حرف fموجوود اهم شي بس البااقي عاادي 

ونفس هذي الشنطة بليييييييييز

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبا 
ابى بنر اعلاني

قياسه نفس هذا 



اللي عندها خبره 
اطرشلي ع خاص شغلها +وسعرها

للعلم ابى اثنين 
وباسرع وقت ؟

----------


## cυτəчαн

مرحبـــا

بغيت الأقماع للكب كيك . . و الاشكال

----------


## i.Licious

تاجرات بليز .. ابا وحده تتسوق لي من دبي او بوظبي ^.^

واكيد لها عمولة .. =)

----------


## ريـــــــم

مرحبا خواتي  :Smile: 

أريد استيكرات جدران راااقية .،،

----------


## ش.ـف غ.ـيري

السلام عليكم .. 

خواتي ابا اكواب بلاستيكيه للكيك الطبقات اللي عندها و لا تعرف مكان 
يبيع تخبرني بلييييييز

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات منو منكن تقدر توفر خلطه القصيم للقهوه والشاي 
وشاي الكيوس اليمني ضروري

----------


## ايفان

يا اخوات انا من السعوديه وابي من هالبرقع الاماراتي 4 حبات بسعر حلوو عشان الشحن كمان

ياليت الي تقدر تفيدني ترسلي على الخاص ايميلها

----------


## لصمتي مهابه

ابي سلاسل خناقي

ابى لون ابيض او فضي 

الي عندها بليييييز تراسلني

----------


## әι 7άά

اكسسواراتِ فكتوريييههّ . . 
رآسلونـي ، =)

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي التاجره الي تسوي بطاقات بالفوتوشوب وهالحركات بسعر حلو

و تاجرات الي يطبعون الصور على شكل استكرات لانه عندي كم صوره ابغيهم لجدران غرفة ولدي بلسز باسرع وقت 

اترياكم

----------


## بنت الوصل

الى تاجرات المـكياج المحترمـات 

بغيت اشـتري مكياج اوفيس .. خاطري اجربه 

بس ابا تآجره اطرش لي الاغراض في البيت .. وانا اختار الي يناسبني 

وانا في دبي .. الي تقدر اطرش او هي سياستها انها اطرش الاغراض الين البيت ياليت تراسلني 

يا اليوم اباها او باجر او يوم الاحد الصبح .. بعد الظهر انا بكون محد :$

----------


## عيمية84

:Kafara: 
السلام عليكم
أخواتي ابا سجادة الجيب الماركة أو عادية + قلم الأذكار
كهدية لطالباتي في حلقة القرآن

او ممكن تساعدوني بفكرة شو اشتري لهم بسعر جيد
أعمارهم 15 الى 19
{تفاعلوا بالخير تجدوا}
أختكم مريم

----------


## bushra ahmad

مررررحبا ... 
ابا التاجرات اللي يسون توزيعات بيبي بوووي بأشكال حلوة واسعار مناسبه 

و ابا التاجرات اللي يبيعن تاتو الجسم الاسود

وبعد ابا خلاخيل للرجل اللي تكون سلسله مع خاتم

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلا خواتي ...

بغيت وحده تسوي كب كيك وسويتات ملال ، بس تكون من دبي ، وجريبه من بيتي عسب التوصيل ، وياليت الي تقدر تساعدني اتراسلني عالخاص بالاسعار والصور ،

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا جلابية فخمة فخمة فخمة لبعد الاربعين ووحدة للعيد^^
يعني باخذ هنتين للي عندهااشياء راقية تطرشلي^^

بس مابا اللجلابية اغلى عن 500 درهم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

يا حـلواااااااااااات .

ادور وحده تغلف هدايااااااااااااااااااا .. وماشاءالله ادري ان المنتدى ممزور منهن الله يخليهن ويوفقهن ..

بـس !!


انا ادور تغليييييييييييييييييف غـير !!

مابا دانتيلات وورووود ومندوس ومدري شو !! 

بمـعنى اخــر !! ابا تغلـيف فنتك !! شي يديــــــــــد !!

طبـعاً الاغـررااااااض من عندي ^^ هـي بس عليها التغـليف ^^

بانتظااااااااار الحلوه اللي تغليفها فنتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتك =) ولو سمحتن صور + اسعار  :Smile:

----------


## bushra ahmad

> مررررحبا ... 
> ابا التاجرات اللي يبيعن تاتو الجسم الاسود
> 
> وبعد ابا خلاخيل للرجل اللي تكون سلسله مع خاتم


ووبعد اللي يسون كب كيك بأشكال حلوووة وعين جمل ومحااشي منوعه ولذيذه وسويتات منوعه >> حشى هههههههه

----------


## Miss banadol

مرحبآ بنوتآت

أنا أدور وحدة تسوي توزيعآت للأعراس والمناسبآت 

^-^

----------


## أحلام علي

أبا جلابية - مغربية - بدلة

المهم شي فخم للعيد مابا اتوهق نفس كل مرة وادور بالوقت بدل الضائع ههههههه

خواتي اول يوم يكون مكس فابا شي مستر وحتى لو مو مستر طرشو >> نص اليوم مكس ونصه لا خخخخخخخ

----------


## همســآت

ابآ وحده اتوفر منتجات فوريفر للتنحيف+‏ السعر

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي راابط التاجره ريحاانه الجنة لو سمحتوا


+ 




استكرات جدران رااااقية

----------


## الحرف العنيد

أبا داكسي بوب عصير الثلج ..


ضرووووري بسعر معقول لان في بنات يبالغن وهو رخييييص^^

----------


## عيون الشمس

اخواتي ابا قطع مع شيلهن الشيل لندنية والقطع مشجرة ما ابا باكستانية ابا مال الهند

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> أبا داكسي بوب عصير الثلج ..
> 
> 
> ضرووووري بسعر معقول لان في بنات يبالغن وهو رخييييص^^


نفس الطلب

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي استكرات للجدران

والتاجره الي عندها طابعة الاستكر ابغيها تطبع لي كم صوره بليز

----------


## عبدوليه عز

مساء الخير الغوااااالي
أريد هدايا للتخرج الثانوية
وبسعر معقول 
بانتظاااركم حبايبي

----------


## عواشهـ

*ابا مفارس النفاااس و السعر يكون اووكيه... ياريت شي يديد غير الي معروووض لاني افتريت فالمول اشوي يعني ما شفت ككل شي..

بشكااااااااره بارت تااايم في راك..

تاجره اتييب بشاااكير....*

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

آبغي جوتي سبورتي جي بس آسوود كآمل

ساادهـ ..

مقآس 38



و شنطهـ للكتب بهآي الطريقة ..



بس تكووووون *أكبر* تكفي للكتب يعني ..

ووو أهم شي *السير طويل*

----------


## سكوون الغراام

بغيت شنطة ديور اصليه ويديده بسعر مناسب اقل من سعر السوق

----------


## سمــو ذاتــي

مطلوب جهاز easy grow breast anlarger .. بسعر مناسب

----------


## احتاجك..

تاجرات الاكل اللي يسوون برياني ومعكرونة وهالسوالف للمستشفى^^
وياريت من الشارجة او عيمان لاني بربي فالشارجة لو الله راد وما أبا ابهدل اللي بيمر عليها..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> يا حـلواااااااااااات .
> 
> ادور وحده تغلف هدايااااااااااااااااااا .. وماشاءالله ادري ان المنتدى ممزور منهن الله يخليهن ويوفقهن ..
> 
> بـس !!
> 
> 
> انا ادور تغليييييييييييييييييف غـير !!
> 
> ...



اتريا  :Smile:  

بلييييييييييييز صور صور  :Smile:  لازم صور  :Smile:  مقدر اقتنع بالكلام  :Smile:

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

ابا تاجرات يسون سويت حلوو و مرتب ليوم خاص بليييييييييييز ظروري اباه ليوم الأثنين

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا مفارس النفاااس و السعر يكون اووكيه... ياريت شي يديد غير الي معروووض لاني افتريت فالمول اشوي يعني ما شفت ككل شي..(الي طرشن لي لا يطرشن مره ثاانيه و مشكوراااااات بجووف زياااده.. ابا اشووف اكبر تشكلييه )

بشكااااااااره بارت تااايم في راك..

تاجره اتييب بشاااكير....

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

في تاجرة من قوم الحمادي اظن تسوي كيك و سويت و فطاير يا ريت الي تعرفها ابا وحدة تسوي كيك

----------


## نسمات الحياة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اذا ممكن احدى الاخوات تطلب لي من هالموقع بعض الأغراض اللي احتاجها:
http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm
الموقع فيه خصم هالفترة وانا ابي استفيد من هالخصم فإذا ممكن أحد يطلب لي وبعمولة مناسبة

----------


## ام ميسا

> اريد كاميرات مراقبة صغيره ما تبين وتشتغل بالبلوتوث والواير لس ..
> 
> واقدر اشوفها في التلفزيون او اللابتوب ..
> 
> شكرا ..


نفس الطلب

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

آبغيَ وحدهً تطلبَ لي من النتِ . . !
من موقعً * wholesale * . . ُ 
وَ لهآ عمولتهآ /

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابا مفارس النفاااس و السعر يكون اووكيه... ياريت شي يديد غير الي معروووض

----------


## Ms.3wash

سوالف المانكير يعني أقلام الرسم و هالسوالف كلها 

ضروري قبل يوم الخميس

----------


## MOON_AD

مغربيات باسعار معقولة

----------


## الحرف العنيد

ابا داااااكسي بوووووووووووووووووووب  :Frown: 


بصييييييح

----------


## pixie

ادور ع الجهاز اللي يطبع ع شرايط الحرير او الساتان 
بس مب لاقتنه لا فالنت ولا فالصيني !! 
اللي تبيعه تتواصل ويايه
بس مابا سعر مبالغ فيه لأني اعرف سعره كم =)
+ ابا اشوف صورة الجهاز من كذا زاوية ومن داخل (صوب الاحبار) 
ومواصفات الجهاز لان شي وايد انواع =) 
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## red apple

*بنآآت في تآجرة في آلمنتدى كآنت تبيع شآمبوو و هآلسوآآلف !! 


آلي تعرفهآ ترآسلني بليييز ><*

----------


## bushra ahmad

ابا وحده توفر لي كتاب.. النساء من الزهرة والرجال من المريخ أو العكس هههه

----------


## Ms.3wash

أنا مثل الاخت الي قبلي أبا تاتووو .. 
+ سوالف المانكييير 
+ اكسسوارات
+ شوزات

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ضروووووووووووووووووووووري

بغيت قمطات للبيبي قيرل عادية وفخمة
وابا شي حلو اقدم فيه البيبي للضيوف

----------


## عالية الغالية

دراعات وجلابيات تصلح للمناسبات 


مع الصور والاسعار




بليييييييييييييييييييز ما اريد جلابيات مغربية ابدا

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت لقنزات قطنية قصار للركب اللون الابيض والبنفسجي والفوشي والرصاصي اهم شي

----------


## احساس قلب 24

أبغي ستيكرات جدران حلووه

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا تاجرة من عيمان او الشارجة تسويلي اكلات للمستشفى( فطاير, برياني, معكرونة^^او اي شي الشباب يحبونه لان اغلب اللي بيكونون عندي شباب يعني أبا كمية هههه)

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

آيبودَ . . ipod . . *
بسَعرَ حلوَ . . (=

----------


## مرايم2

بغيت جلابيات دانيل

راقيه و بسعر حلو

----------


## سهاري2009

منو تقدر اتوفر لي قلم الحنه واللي اتعرف وين مكان ايبيعونه اتمنى ماتبخل بالرد علي

----------


## دهن العود93

انا بعد ابا سوالف المنكير من اقلام رسم واستكرات وجي فمجموعه وحده او عادي لو حبه حبه ..بليز ضروري

----------


## saaraa

بغيت وحدة توفر لي شنطة كارولينا هريرا ضروووي

----------


## نبض الشارقة

خواتي ابغي ادوات تغليف للهديا بسعر معقول هب مبالغ فيه

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي كتاب الطبخ مترجم بالاثيوبي 

+ 

ورق جدران راقي 

+ 

التاجرة الهفايف

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابا وحده توفر لي كتاب.. النساء من الزهرة والرجال من المريخ أو العكس هههه


انا بعد ابيه لووسمحتوا

----------


## waham

خواتي منو تبيع بودره معطره للجسم ظاع عني اسمها لون العلبه ازرق كحلي *

----------


## زهرة الجوارح

السلام عليكم خواااتي


ضروري 


اللي تبيع قمصان نوووم اطرشلي الصور والاسعار ع الخاااص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت الكتاب العجيب لمادة اللغى العربية للصف الثاني عشر العلمي والادبي 

الكتاب موجود فالمكتبات بـ 50 درهمـ 

لانه هون عندنا مخلص فالي تحصله ياريت لو تاخذلي والتوصيل سلم واستلم

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

بنات ابغي وحده توفرلي بلآك بيري ولد 9700 لون اسود ويكون ضماانه اكسيوم تيلكوووم ويديييييييييييييد بقراااطيسه وبسعر حلو ^.^
او دلوني على اي حد في الشارجه او عيماان يبييعه  :Frown:

----------


## red apple

_تآجرآت آلمنتدى منو آلي كآنت تبيع مجموعة Pink !! 

آلي هي عبآرة عن شآمبوو و هآلسوآلف !!_

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

بنات ابى حنه كوين هير

لتنعيم الشعر باقرب فرصه ممكنه وانا من رااك

----------


## غريم الليل

السلاااام عليكم ياتاجرااات 
اريد توزيعات اللي تعرف حد ايسويليه توزيعات عشان الربى اطرشليه على الخاص 
واذا وحده اتبيع اشياء اتساعدنيه عشان اسوي ثيم للغرفه

----------


## ana_cute

ابه عبي زيارات جاهزة لباجر ضروري

----------


## banota agner

السلام عليكم منووو تقدر تطلبي اون لاين 
بليييز ضرووري تراسلني ع الخاااص

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بغيت آيبودَ_ ipod_ بسَعرَ حلوَ

----------


## عواشــــ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الغاليات منو تقدر توفر لي نفس هالشنطة الخاصة لاغراض البيبي

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات ابي مجموعه من خاتم التسبيح بسعر ممتاز 

انتظر ردكم

----------


## dxb-bride

ادور مانيكان سهل الاستعمال والنقل 

وشكرا

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

*ابغي وحدة تطلب لي غررض من النت ضروووري بنات*

----------


## طبعي شموخي

خواتي عاااااااااااااجل

ابا توزيعات حق ربا اختي باقرب وقت لاني ما اعرف متى بتربي

وهذي ايامها وانا من بوظبي

رجاءا اريد شي راقي ومميز مش تقليدي

----------


## صفوويه

بنـــــــــات بلييييييييييز 

أريد قوالب الكيك الي على شكل ورد الجوري وغيره >> الي شرات الميني كب كيك 

واريد الوان الكريمه .. تكون الوان يديده وحلووووه 


^^

----------


## غريم الليل

بنااااات منو ممكن اتسويليه مثلا ثيم نحله 
يعني ايكون القماط ولبس البيبي واشياء ممكن ازينبها الغرفه اتكون كلها على شكل نحله 
او اي شكل من الاشكال اللي اتناسب البنت والولد 
بليييييز اتراسلنيه عالخاص

----------


## أم مطر

حبيباتي التاجرات .. اللي عندها زبدة الشيا الخام 

بغيت عينة للتجربه .. تقريبا 50 غرام او اقل 

اللي تقدر تطرشلي علبة صغيره .. تراسلني على الخاص ^^

----------


## بنت ابوها79

حيول لبنوتات ذهب 21 بليز

----------


## اميرة ^^

خواتي بغيت بجامة ميكي ماوس لعمر 6 سنوات 

دخيييلكم 

أو بغيت أي تاجرة تبيع بجايم لهالعمر بس ما يزيد السعر عن 40 درهم

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مرحبا 
بغيت قمصان نوم طويله ومريحه للحوامل 
بليييز ما ابغي تنكري واغراءات ... ابغي طول و مريح

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الطابعة اللي تطبع ع الشراااايط 

ضروووووري بأسرع وقت خواااتي

----------


## دلوعة كيوت

> آبغي جوتي سبورتي جي بس آسوود كآمل
> 
> ساادهـ ..
> 
> مقآس 38
> 
> 
> 
> و شنطهـ للكتب بهآي الطريقة ..
> ...


ويييييينكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ معقولهـ محد !!!!!!!!

----------


## ريماس $

بنات بغيت هدية حق ربيعتية منوه تقدر توفرلي

----------


## أم ريمو

قطاعات على شكل عربة بيبي قميص وهالاشياء ضروري

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

*اريد فيونكات للشعر*

----------


## saaraa

منو بتوفر لي شنطة ماااركة من دبي موووول

----------


## خريجة متهورة

ابى بديات وبنطالين جنز

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بغيت آيبودَ_ ipod_ بسَعرَ حلوَ

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي استكراات جدران رااقية

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي من تجدر توفرلي او تدلني على تاجره بالمنتدى 
تتاجر بروب الاستحمام 
بس يكون طقم نسائي ورجالي ونفس اللون 
ويتكون من عدة قطع

----------


## حرم القناص

خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي منتجات من برع بشحن اسرع

----------


## أحلام علي

ابا لبس للعيد

ابا شي راااااااااااااااااااااقي

مابا قمصان عاديه بس قصه

ابا شي فخم هالمره

مغربي - جلاليب - ان شا الله باكستاني خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Ms.3wash

كفرات بلاك بيري 9000

----------


## bushra ahmad

ابا ستيانات يكون الخيوط مالها كريستال نفس اللي ف نعوومي وابا تاتوووز الجسم بلووووووون اسوود

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرفن للمواقع 
بليييز بغيت مواقع تبيع اطقم للحمامات [ فراش للحمام ] وشراشف السرير
اللي تعرف اطرشلي الروابط ابا مواقع بس مابا من تاجرات اوكي
طلبي وااضح

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت قطع للأطفال 

وبغيت لقنزات قطن قصيره باللون الفوشي والرصاصي والبنفسجي

----------


## اليامي مريامي

> خواتي اللي يعرفن للمواقع 
> بليييز بغيت مواقع تبيع اطقم للحمامات [ فراش للحمام ] وشراشف السرير
> اللي تعرف اطرشلي الروابط ابا مواقع بس مابا من تاجرات اوكي
> طلبي وااضح


نفس الطلب

----------


## العنـــا

ابا عطر سينما الاصلي بس السعر يكون مناسب

----------


## بنت فهد..

منو توفر لي هالصواني ابا كميه

----------


## manar5617

ابا هدية لزوجى بمناسبة السيارة الجديدة يعنى ابا شى من مستلزمات السيارات ضرورى
و يكون مع صور و اسعار

----------


## ام المزيون

بـــغيــــــــــــــــت 

منظم الملابس الداخليه

----------


## softqueen

مرحبا


انا زوجي فاتح محل .. وابي اسوي له اجيااااااااااااس باسم المحل واللوقو الخاص بالمحل 

ناسيه اسم العضوة اللي تسوي هالاجياس

ياريت ادلوني عليها او اللي تسويها بليز راسليني


^^

----------


## علـآآآيه

شي عضوه هني تبيع استكرات حنه 
بس نقش القصيد ,,, !!

نسيت نكهـآآ ,, اظن عشق بدوي !!!!
مب متأكدهـ !!

=)
بليييييييييييز ابيهـآآ اليوم ضروري

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> ابغي هيلاهوبات ب الوااااااااااااان احمر اصفر ازرق
> 
> حتى لو ازلااااغ ويكون الين فوق


نفسسسسسسسسسسسس الطلب .... ... بس بسعر معقووووووووول لاني باخذ كميــه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو تقدر توفر لي لينقات وبناطلين استرتش 
لبناتي أعمارهم 12 سنه و5 سنوات

----------


## جفن الغدير

بلسز ابغي وحده تطبعلي صورة ولدي على كيس قطعه

وابغي وحده تعدلي صوره بالفوتوشوب

----------


## Umm SaiFani

مطلوووووووب قمصان نوم طويله تنفع الحامل

----------


## آلقلب آلطفولي

بغييييييييييت التاجره رشة عطررررر اللي خذت منها المسك بليييييييييييييز 

واللي عندها اطقم النفاس ضروري ؟

----------


## مها الشحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
خواتي من تقدر توفرلي مكينة الحف 
هانوعيه 
لان بصراحه احسها احسن مكينه وماتعور شرات خزاتها المكاين 
[IMG]http://www.*************/vb/imgcache/2/65594uaesouqs.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Danat-DXB

بنات بليز منو تقدر اتوفر لي كريم فاجوال ليزر للاحمرار؟؟؟؟
ضروري اللي تقدر اتوفره اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابغي كحل اثمد حار للعلاج 
بلييييييييز

----------


## Lamees

ابا وحده تبيع بلايز طويله او تيشيرتات طويله تنفع للسفر ..
او الفساتين الخفيفه الصيفيه للسفر ..

وبعد ابا وحده توفر جواتي سبورتيه و احذيه( بوت )..

----------


## عشقي اجرام

هلا بناتات وحريمات

شحالكن 


ممممممممم بنات منو اللي تبيع ستكرات الايشدوو وبسعر حلو ورخيص بليييز ضرووري

----------


## dxb-bride

بغيت
سترجات

LEGGINGS
ملابس
STRETCH DRESSES

نعوول
SHOES SLIPPERS

اكسسوارات 


تراسلني مع الصور بليز 
بالايميل افضل

----------


## الهفآيف}-

خواتي اللي يعرفن للمواقع 
بليييز بغيت مواقع تبيع اطقم للحمامات [ فراش للحمام ] وشراشف السرير
اللي تعرف اطرشلي الروابط ابا مواقع بس مابا من تاجرات اوكي
طلبي وااضح

وياليت المواقع تكون صينيه وتتعامل بالدولار

----------


## أم فلان1

بنات منو تقدر اتوفرلي بيجامات سبونج بوب قياس سنتين للولد واربع سنوات قياس البنت بس كم قصير وبعد ابا شخصيات ثانيه

----------


## بنت فهد..

> منو توفر لي هالصواني ابا كميه




اكررر موجود بالامارات من توفره لي

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

ابا ايباد 2 منو التاجره الي توفره ناسيه النك؟

----------


## وهج الايام

بنوتات بنت عمتي تبا لااب توب بسعر معقول بحدود 1000 ولا - 900 درهم بسسس ويكون نظييييييييييف بليز بسرعه ..

----------


## miss-cool

ابي.جلابيات للحوامل خفاف

----------


## أم شهد2010

ارجووكم استكرات جدرااان رااقية مع الصور والاسعااار وبليز راااقية

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنااااااااااااات ابا لصقات الايشدوووووووووو

----------


## فوارس

ابي تاجرة توفر لي منتجات healthyshop

----------


## بنت ابوها79

حيول بنوتات عيار ٢١ بليز

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> منو توفر لي هالصواني ابا كميه


انا بعد ابا كمية بسعر معقول او اللى تعرف وين تنباع تخبرني و جزاها الله الف خير

----------


## ترفه

مرحباااا

ابا حد من التاجرات يوفرن لي دهن عود اجمل مال الهند

ابا سيوفي وقديم والاميري ودهن عود ابيض

----------


## عيون الشمس

لو سمحتن اخواتي أبا قطع مع شيلهن 
وهدايا لبنات ثانوية عامة

----------


## dxb-bride

ملابس ماركات اصليه

للاطفال والكبار 

نسائيه ورجاليه

----------


## خويه الروح

مرحب منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي اغراض لعربه الاطفال من الخارج من موقع BUYBUY BABY

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد شرات هااااااااااااااا 



لقيته عند وحده سعوديه .. انا ابا من الدااااااااااااار ^^

وبعد اريد هاا





ستاند للميني كب كييييييك ! هب الكب الكيك العادي

 :55:  بـليز صور + اسعااااار ..ويكون متوفر عندها هب بالطلب ^^ لان لو بالطلب انا بطلب لعمري بس ما شي وقت  :Smile:

----------


## قسى قلبي

> منو توفر لي هالصواني ابا كميه




السموحه من راعيه الصوره بس حبيتهم ،،، منو يقدر يوفرهن ؟؟!!

----------


## الدلع بدمي

منو تقدر تطلب لي من هالموقع بعمولة حلوه ...
http://www.beautyencounter.com/home

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> اريد شرات هااااااااااااااا 
> 
> 
> 
> لقيته عند وحده سعوديه .. انا ابا من الدااااااااااااار ^^
> 
> وبعد اريد هاا
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## أنا الأحلى

منو تقدر توفر لي بطايق للنقود اذكر وحدة كانت عارضة بطايق حللوة للفلوس للمناسبات السعيدة  :Smile:  محتاية للصيف  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> اريد شرات هااااااااااااااا 
> 
> 
> 
> لقيته عند وحده سعوديه .. انا ابا من الدااااااااااااار ^^
> 
> وبعد اريد هاا
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## rayo0oma

بــــــــــــــــليز ابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــغي 

جلابيات مغربيه خفيفه للبيت

----------


## bntUAE

مساء الخيــر.. 
ادور على دخووون روووعه شوي عليه ... 
*
فاريد تســـترات بخوور ... ( بدفع ثمنه+ التوصيل)*

----------


## The Dream

ابي نفس هالصوااااني الراقية المعروضه باشكال مختلفة .. 
وابي فراش يهال من مواقع لولد ..
وابي استكراااات حناااا ..

----------


## كعبية

السلام عليكم،،

اريد علب الكب كيك ..



التاجرة اللي تقدر توفر لي 
العلب باسرع وقت .. تراسلني

----------


## أم شيخوو123

بغيت آيبودَ_ ipod_ بسَعرَ حلوَ

----------


## حليلي أغمـض

بغيت تحاميل أو أعشاب لتكبير الأرداف والمؤخره بدون تسمين الجزء العلوي .. وشكرررا

----------


## براءة1

بغيت ادوات الكب كيك وتزيين الكب كيك بكافة الاشكال والانواع يعني اقدر اسوي جيه :

----------


## زهرة الجوارح

منو من التاجرات اتبيع الجمب سوووووت ؟؟؟؟


اتطرشلي الصور ع الخاص والاسعار..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> اريد شرات هااااااااااااااا 
> 
> 
> 
> لقيته عند وحده سعوديه .. انا ابا من الدااااااااااااار ^^
> 
> وبعد اريد هاا
> 
> 
> ...


اترياااااااااااااااااااااااااا !!

----------


## افوكادو

ابا تشكيلات جديده من القمصان نوم ^^

----------


## عواشهـ

اريد وحده اتوصلني من الجولان.. لين الخران لمدة 3 ايااام....

----------


## أنا الأحلى

بناااات منووو عندها كتاب طبخ بالانجليييزي 

بس تكون الطبخات عربية و معروفة ة مقاديرها متوفرة يعني مب طبخات اجنبية 

الاكلات تكون مثل الباشميل و المعجنان و الخشوات و الحلويات كب كيك و كريم كاراميل مب شرط هالاشياء بس هذا مثال لن الطبااخة فلبينية 

ضرووووري بليييز

----------


## بنت حلاال

التاجره اللي تبيع اصبع التضيق 
بلييييييييييييييييز بسرعه وضروري ع الخاص 
وشكرا

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

ابغي وحده تطلبلي من النت و عمولتها 50 و زين ايكون سلم و استلم .. 


ولو التاجره مريم حبت تتعامل معاي ما عندي مشكله .. 


وابغي بوووووت اسود طويل لين الركب كعب قياسه 40 او 41

----------


## wooow

أبي توزيعات حلويات وبسكوت لعرس اختي يكونن بالفضي والفوشي 

يعني ابا اشكال حلوة وغريبة وراقية 

بلييييز بسرعه

----------


## saaraa

اباااا ح يرررروح دبي مووووووووووول

ضروري هاليومييييييين

----------


## حتاويه1

لو سمحتو الي تقدر توفر لي هديه مقدمه لشخص يعني رجاليه بليييييز

ويكوون السعر بين 200 و300

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اريد هالعـطر..



وهالمجموعة مالته كاااااااااااااامله .. بودي لوشن .. شور جل .. ديودرنت 



لقيته في موقع بس متعايزه اطلب.. 

اللي تقدر توفرلي ايـاه باحـلى سعر .. تيـني ع الخاااااااااااااااااااص ..

ببليز اللي تطرش .. لا تقولي انا اقدر ايبه وهيك !! عطوني الاسعار دايركت مع التوصيل لباب بيتنا  :55: 

وافضل سعر اجوفه برد عليها ..

----------


## أم شهد2010

أبي ثياب سبونج بوب سن 3 سنوات بليز الصور والاسعار

----------


## الشوامسـ

هلااااااااااا
ادور ع ملف عضوه الي تبيع اسكارفات الي تنحط ع العباه

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

تَعليقههَ شججَونِ الهآ آ جريَ ؛ ؛

----------


## ام حمدان26

ابغي وحده توفر لي لصقات كريست لتبيض الاسنان

----------


## باقة بنفسج

ابغي تنوره أو بدله تنفع حق عرس لبنوته عمرها سنه ونص

----------


## بنوتة دلوعة

السلام عليكم تاجرات

الغاليات ابا جاكيتات تنلبس عالبدلات يعني الون حلوه وساتره بس ما اباها وايد طويله لا عاديه 

وبعد ابا بدلات حق سفر وقياسي لارج

----------


## الهدى1

تاجراااااااااااااااااات الكب كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك 

ابغي الفزعة عندي مناسبة يوم المعة وابغي اطلب كب كيك انواع وتكون حلوة وكيووووووووت لليهااااااااااال بسرعة بارك الله فيييييييكن ^___^

----------


## bushra ahmad

ابا وحده تطلب لي من المواقع بعموله حلووووة..
وابا تاتووووووز بلييييييز ارحموني هههه.. قبل يوم الخميس بليييييييز

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنوتات 

اريد شنط للسفر فيهن اشكال حلوة

واممم

بالطوات وبنطلونات 

سكارفات 

نعال مريحات للسفر 
وونعال سطاحيات عليهن اشكال حلوه 

مومستعمل ياليت تطرش لي على الخاص الصور

----------


## hano0ode

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

ابا شرات هالشنطة لو سمحتوا ^^

و اكسسوارات "ماركات" (حلقان ، اساور ، خواتم ، سلاسل) "أصليات بليز"

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الطابعه اللي تطبع ع الشرايط

----------


## cυτəчαн

مسـاء الـورد

أبا قلادة المفتاح . . بليييز لي عندي اطرشلي

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا التاجره الي اتسوي ثيمات للولاده للغرفه و الصحون و المفرش للولاده فالمستشفى...

----------


## أم سوافي وشهد

من توفر كفرات الايفن ع شكل ارنووووووووب

----------


## red apple

*آلتآجرآت آلي يطبخون يرآسلوني بليييز 
آبى آكل و كب كيك و بسكووت و سويتآت و حلويآت
و كل كل شي 
عندي عزيمة عقب آسبوعين ^^*

----------


## الهدى1

خواتي اللي يسون كب كيك نبا توصيل لراس الخيمة ويكون الكب كيك غاوي 

لو بعد اكل ويوكون حلوة واسعاره حلوة زين خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أنا الأحلى

> ابا التاجره الي اتسوي ثيمات للولاده للغرفه و الصحون و المفرش للولاده فالمستشفى...



مي توو

----------


## فزة حمامة

اباااااا دااااكسي بوووووووب

----------


## da3da3

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر توفر لي الشطاف المتنقل ؟؟..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ابا التاجره الي اتسوي ثيمات للولاده للغرفه و الصحون و المفرش للولاده فالمستشفى...

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

تااااااااااااااااجرات العبي 
ابا عباة للحوامل سادة بدون شيلة و يكون فيها كرسات من تحت الصدر ما تبين البطن و ما اريدها استرتش اريد ندى رقم 1 و تكون راقية اريدها بسرعة طرشولوي الصور علخاص وياي الاسعار

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

السلام عليكم 

بنات بغيت حد يسويلي اس ام اس بطريقه حلوه لاني ابي اطرشه مسج و بغيته بسعر معقول 

بغيت بعد حد يطلب حقي من موقع امريكي بس اهم شي تكون بطاقتها يا امركان كارد ولا ماستر *وعمولتها قليله* 
انتظر ردوودكم ع الخاص 

شكرا

----------


## كلي هموم

تاجرات ملابس الاولاد سواء بجامات أو بدل لعمر 6 سنين يراسلوني

----------


## جفن الغدير

بغيت وحده تحولي الفيديو من mp4 الي mp3 
فيديو اناشيد طيور الجنة

----------


## مندوبه 2011

ياااااتاجرات يا حبوبات ،،،،

اريد نفس هالكرسي بس بسعر 300 أو أقل واللي تقدر توفر لي تراسليني ع الخاص

----------


## سلامــــة

بغيييييت فانيلة فراري وكاااااااااااااااب بلييز بسرعه ^^

----------


## جرح صامت

ياااااتاجرات يا حبوبات ،،،،

اريد نفس هالكرسي بس بسعر 300 أو أقل واللي تقدر توفر لي تراسليني ع الخاص




ابغي منه والسموحه من راعية الطلب

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

هلا بنوتات 

اريد شنط للسفر فيهن اشكال حلوة

واممم

بالطوات وبنطلونات 

سكارفات 

نعال مريحات للسفر 
وونعال سطاحيات عليهن اشكال حلوه 

مومستعمل ياليت تطرش لي على الخاص الصور

----------


## دلوعتي وبس

منو تسوي ورق عنب بالصلصة وحاار

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

ابغي صواني الميني جيز كيك اللي تتبطل من تحت بليز وبسعر حلووو

----------


## كلي هيبه

بنات ماعرف لو حد بيفهم علي..

امممم قبل كانت وحده من العضوات تبيع برقع الصقر لكن حق جير السياره..

ممكن حد يوفره حقي..؟
سعره يكووون مناسب..

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

مرحباااا 


التاجرات اللي يبيعون قطع ابي قطع شيفووووووووووووووون بس شييييييييييفوووووووووووون مابي حرير او قطن 

اتراسلني ع الخاااااص بالصور والاسعاااار

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الطابعه اللي تطبع على الشرايط

----------


## تراثنا الغالي

مساء الخير 

حبيباتي مرة شفت ستاند السندريلا للمواليد معروض بالمنتدى ..

حفظت الصورة 

ونسيت العضوة ..

منو تقدر توفره لي بدون توزيعات بس لستاند ..

----------


## سوارفسكي

ابا جلابيات رسم جازة او تفصيل..

----------


## الدلع بدمي

بغيت وحدة تطلب لي من شركة فالكون...

----------


## M&M..

بغيت وحده تطلب لي من الانترنت

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> ياااااتاجرات يا حبوبات ،،،،
> 
> اريد نفس هالكرسي بس بسعر 300 أو أقل واللي تقدر توفر لي تراسليني ع الخاص
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابغي منه والسموحه من راعية الطلب


بغيت نفس الطلب

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

صباح الخير
كنت أدور على وحدة عندها جواتي من أمريكا
اسمها سيدة رأس الخيمة

----------


## أم مطر

ipad 1,2

32 غيغا .. واي فاي فقط

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بنات بغيت حد يطلبلي من النت بفايده معقوله بس اهم شي تكون الفيزا من بره يعني مب من جوهره يا امريكان او ماستر بنتظاركم

----------


## sweeeet

ضروووووووووووووووووووري 


ابا فستان فخم فخم فخم وراقي وستايل يديد

المقاسات 
12
الطول 62
الوزن 50 


بليز ابا من مصممين مشهوررررين 
ما ابا احمر ولا اصفر ولا اخضر 

طرشولي ع الخاص 
الصور والاسعار

----------


## فتاة حالمة

السلام عليكم
الطلب:
تصميم بنر اعلاني مقاس 
60 *468

بختار الاحلى والافضل سعر ..

موفقين ان شاءالله

----------


## مدام الزري

بغيت لنك التاجرة اللي كانت تبيع آيفون 4 الأبيض

يزاها الله خير اللي بتطرشلي اللنك لأني مب ذاكره اسمها 

 :Smile:

----------


## um theyab

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي (تلبيسات للكمبيوتر المكتبي الفلات )

موفقين ياارب

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## مندوبه 2011

> ياااااتاجرات يا حبوبات ،،،،
> 
> اريد نفس هالكرسي بس بسعر 300 أو أقل واللي تقدر توفر لي تراسليني ع الخاص



أكرر الطلب

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هلا بنوتات 

اريد شنط للسفر فيهن اشكال حلوة

واممم

بالطوات وبنطلونات 

سكارفات 

نعال مريحات للسفر 
وونعال سطاحيات عليهن اشكال حلوه 

مومستعمل ياليت تطرش لي على الخاص الصور

----------


## Baby_DloOo3a

ابا فساتين قصيره بحدوود ال 120 

لو ممكن حد يوفرلي شرات هالفستانين بعد يكوون وااايد احسن و بنفس السعر





المهم خلال هالاسبووع بلييييز ='(

----------


## برنسيسة الورد

مغربيات باسعار معقولة

----------


## الشاعريه

تاااااجرات العين

ممكن وحده تاخذلي هالمانكير من نزيه فرع العين وتوصله لي ؟؟

بليييييز لانه مب متوفر فالامارات الشماليه




يرجى التواصل على الخاص

----------


## DaNaT_'3zR

خواتي اريد ملال السويت الصغيره الزجاج اللي معاهن غطايا

----------


## lolali..!

مرحبا بنات
بغيت اعرف لو في حد يبيع جلابيات لرمضان
خفايف وبسعر معقول مابا شي دفش ومشغول وايد
بليز لو حد يبيع او تعرفون عضوه تبيع خبروني ع الخاص
دورت فالقسم بس ما لقيت
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

التاجرات اللي يوفرن او يبيعن قمصان وبلايز حلوه حق السفر
يتواصلون وياايه عالخاص (بالصور والاسعار) بليييز

----------


## مِيرآ

التاجرات اللي يسون أكل ومن بوظبي ياليت يتوآصلون وياي

----------


## بنت الغربيه

ابا اطلب ايفون ما يكون مقفول من برطانيا او استراليه 
الي بتوفرلي تراسلني ع الخاااص بليز

----------


## Miss banadol

مرحبآ بنوتآت ،،

أدور فسآتين سهرآت مآ ملبوسآت يعني يدآد

الموهيم أبآ وحدة تبيع أحجآم مختلفه مب بس فري سآيز

بإنتظآركن حبوبآت 

،،

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بنات منو تبيع Figor Shape Slimming للتخسيس

----------


## ام المزيون

منظم الملابس الداخليه

منظم الملابس الداخليه

منظم الملابس الداخليه

----------


## silent tear

مملس الشعر ساتين هير 7 من براون

مملس الشعر ساتين هير 7 مع تقنية أيونتك - مصمم خصيصا ليعيد الصحة واللمعان لشعرك أثناء التصفيف

بنااااااااااات ابا وحده تووفرلي هالكوايه و تكون اصليه

----------


## أم مجدي34

بنات محتاجه ماكينة ازالة الشعر بالخيط

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي استكرات جدرااان رااااااقية

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ابا

منظم الدرج بانواعهن

سلال التنظيم

واي شي للتنظيم لوووووووووووووووول 

( اباه كله من تاجره وححححححححححححححده )

----------


## دوده ومحوشه

أبغي نعول وجواتي من التاجرات اللي اييبن من أمريكا

----------


## جواهر الحمادي

مرحبا

مطلوب مانيكان

وقطع سادة حرير بالجملة


منو تقدر توفر لي

----------


## غلآكـ في قلبي

بغيت مفرش الساتان



وكفر نور الدنيا الكهربائي المضيء

----------


## ..الأماكن..

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بنات عزيزاتي ادور هدايا لحماتي ،، تحب كل شي حجمة صغير

اتمنى من عندها اشياء صغيره اطرشلي اياها او اطرش لي المواقع



وشي ثاني ابا هدية لزوجي ،، اللي عندها اي افكار للهدايا اتمنى اطرشلي وترد علي*

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> ياااااتاجرات يا حبوبات ،،،،
> 
> اريد نفس هالكرسي بس بسعر 300 أو أقل واللي تقدر توفر لي تراسليني ع الخاص
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ابغي منه والسموحه من راعية الطلب

----------


## عالية الغالية

ابغي فساتين حلوة لعرس 

السايز من سمول الى ميديوم 


وبسعر مناسب ومعقول

----------


## رفيعة الشأن

منو التاجره اللي تبيع بهارات مخصصه لكل طبخه؟؟

انا جربت منها مره وطلع ممتاز بس للاسف نسيت اسمها

وابا بعد بودرة الشبه المعطره

----------


## احساس-بسمة

انا ابا تسترات دخون وعطور ياليت اللي يعرف يوصل او انا بسير مب مشكلة بس يكون في بوظبي ابا شي غاااااوي وحلو وااااايد ويمسك في الملابس لاني مليت من دخون السوق احسه استوى بس دخون هوا يعني شوي ويروح في الهوا

----------


## أم سهييل

أبا تاجره تقدر تؤفرلي إستكرات الجدران

----------


## miss pink2

ـ منو تبيع لصقة التبيض كرست

----------


## غــ Mــلا

لو سمحتن اريد ارقام تلفونات ..
اي تاجرة اتبيع بليز اطرشلي

----------


## dxb-bride

بطاقة اي فون اللي تشغل رقمين

----------


## %قمر الليالي%

يااااااااابناااااااااات 


منووووووووووووو تبيع او تقدر توفر لي الــه الطبااااااعه على التي شيـرت ؟؟

مع الاسعاااااااااااااار 

ضرووووووووووري ومستعجـــــــــــل


بااااااارك الله فيكم

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ابا
> 
> منظم الدرج بانواعهن
> 
> سلال التنظيم
> 
> واي شي للتنظيم لوووووووووووووووول 
> 
> ( اباه كله من تاجره وححححححححححححححده )


اتريا .. واللي طرشت ومارديت عليها يعني السموحه ما عيبني ..

----------


## أم هداوي

ابغي اكسسوارات للقدم ,
مب خلاخل.. لا اللي تنلف على الكاحل والصبع الوسطي 
ابغي أشيا دلع و ستايل ..

----------


## only U

ابا سشوار بيبي بلس جيه اسمه اظني

----------


## Amo0one

أبا وحده تساعدني بالتصميم 

قصدي بوضع الكتابة ع الصورة فقط 
لأنه الفوتوشوب مالي أنجليزي .. والكتابه بالعربي 


مقابل رصيد

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم ... خواتي ابي نفس الهيلاهوب بس للجسم كامل ...

ارجو الصور + الاسعار .... واللي سعرها يناسبني باااخذ منهااا

----------


## *heart*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
.
همم انا عندي ربيعة من سنتين ما شفتها وقررت ازورها بس ابا هدية مرتبة وحلوة وهي ثانوية عامة 
ومحتارة شو آخذ لها فإذا وحده بتساعدني 
.
.
وهمم بعد ابا هدية ثانية اختي بتربي جريب ع شهر سته وابا اسويلها هدية حلوة ومشكلتي ما اعرف 
اذا بتييب بنت ولا ولد..!!
.
.
بلييز ساعدوني

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

أبغـــي مثــلا هــذيـلا .... 
لــوزن 55 تقــريبــااااااااا 

بس بأسعـــــــارر حلــوة ضرووووووووووووووووووري 

[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869531.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869532.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869533.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869534.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869535.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://www.*****.com/up/uploads/13050869536.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## uae_student

تاجرات النقابات
اللي عندها نقاب بروحه بدون غشوه بس نقاب من ورا ربطه ومن جدام لاستيك نفس نقاب مطاعم قلت بس نقاب برووحه لثمه يعني

----------


## الشوامسـ

ادوووور على فساتين سهره

----------


## sameed

السلام عليييكم 

أنا أدور ع فستآن دريسس ع الاستايل الصيني  :Smile:

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

بعدني ادور تاجرات يبيعن *قمصان وبلايز* .. اتكون متوفره عندها فالبيت .. مب تطلب واترياا 

اترياكن عالخاص 

بالصور بليز مع الأسعار .. على الخاص

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

بغيت اطلب ريوق لدوامي باجر عباره عن ميني ساندويش ومحاشي وفطاير
انا من بوظبي

----------


## أم هداوي

> ابغي اكسسوارات للقدم ,
> مب خلاخل.. لا اللي تنلف على الكاحل والصبع الوسطي 
> ابغي أشيا دلع و ستايل ..

----------


## غير النآس

بغيت وحده تسويلي هالموديل بس مب على مخمل نفسه اريد حرير او شي ثاني بسعر حلو لوسمحتوا

----------


## AL-jawaher

ابغي هيلاهوبات للبنوتات الصغار
بعمر سنه،‏ ابا اشياء حلووووه ‏
او ليقنزات بنفس العمر ‏
وباسعار حلوه ‏
ظرووووووري الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## sameed

مسآا الورد . . 

أبآ 

- دريس ( فستان ) صيني . . 
- دريس ( فستان ) ستآيل باربي أو جريب من ستآيلها أهم شي يكون كيوت و وردي  :Smile:

----------


## غــ Mــلا

لو تسمحن بغيت تاجرة تبيع ارقام اتصالات بطاقة باسعااار حلوة.

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا الطابعة اللي تطبع ع الشرايط مال التغليف ..

----------


## جرح صامت

خواتي ابا وحده تسويلي توقيع مميز وحلو ومتحرك والي تراسلني ابا صور من شغلها واسعار الي برد عليها اكيد هيه الي عيبني شغلها والي ما برد يسمحولي ومشكورين خواتي في انتظاركم

----------


## bissanza

ألعاب خارجية للاطفال لحديقة البيت *بأسعار معقوووولة* ياريت تبعتو لي الصورة مع السعر ومن اي امارة ... :Smile: 
مثال زحليقة+مرجيحة+لعبة التوازن لأطفال تحت 6 سنوات ومشكوووووورين خواتي

----------


## um-beereg3

ابى طباعة صور 
بس ابى الحجم الصور متوسط +سعر مناسب +هااااي كولتي 

طرشولي صور الطباعه

----------


## فجر النواعم

يااااااااابناااااااااات 


منووووووووووووو تبيع او تقدر توفر لي الــه الطبااااااعه على التي شيـرت ؟؟

مع الاسعاااااااااااااار 

ضرووووووووووري ومستعجـــــــــــل


بااااااارك الله فيكم

----------


## غزولـ

بنات ابي تمر اصفر ضروري امي تتوحم عليه لا هنتوا
اللي عندها تتواصصل ويـآي

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

> بعدني ادور تاجرات يبيعن *قمصان وبلايز* .. اتكون متوفره عندها فالبيت .. مب تطلب واترياا 
> 
> اترياكن عالخاص 
> 
> بالصور بليز مع الأسعار .. على الخاص


مافي أمـل يعني أحصل فالمنتدى ؟!

لازم لازم أنزل الموولات أدوور !

الخوات اللي اتواصلن ويايه .. مشكورات جزيل الشكر 

تاجرات الملابس والبلايز وين أختفن ؟؟؟

----------


## ريماس $

بنات ابا نفس هذي الصابونة 

وجلابيااات مع شيلهم رااقياات وسمبل

----------


## أم هداوي

ابغي اكسسوارات للقدم ,
مب خلاخل.. لا اللي تنلف على الكاحل والصبع الوسطي 
ابغي أشيا دلع و ستايل ..


وينكم ؟؟ يعني ماشي؟؟
من فتره طويله كنت شايفه وحده تسويهم هاند ميد أظن كروشيه مب حايده

----------


## princcea tear

نداء لتاجرات اللانجري

بغيت لانجري ((( S ))) أسعارهم ما تتعدى ١٥٠ درهم
بغيت كل الأنواع ( طويل ، قصير ، بيبي دول ، ميني فستان …)*

----------


## دفوشة

تاجرات ابا تلبيسة منز + كفر للسرير طقم 

بلييز انا بالتااسع اللي عندها ترد علي بسرررعة

----------


## P!nk!sh

في تاجره اطرش ورد لأي مكان بالعالم 

شفت موضوعها من فتره 

ابا أسمها أو رابط موضوعها 

بلييز ضروري ويزاها خير اللي بتساعدني

والسموحه

----------


## أم شهد2010

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم ... خواتي ابي نفس الهيلاهوب بس للجسم كامل ...

ارجو الصور + الاسعار .... واللي سعرها يناسبني باااخذ منهااا

----------


## العيــــــوز

يا بنات ،، في تاجره تبيع مرطب للشفايف لونه اخضر ،، اول ما تحطينه على الشفايف يستوي وردي ،، بس هو مرطب يكون في علبه صغيره مب الروج الاخضر لا ،،

وبعد نفس هاي التاجره تبيع كريم اللوز لونه ابيض 





حد يعرفها ؟؟؟

بليييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سلامــــة

ابا عدسااااااااااااااااااااااااااات ضروووري اليوووووووووم >> انا من العين

----------


## Designer™

لو سمحتو ابا اعرف اذا عندنا فالمنتدى وحدة تطبع لوجو انا مصممتنه على شرايط تغليف الهدايا ،،

واللي تعرف وحدة تسوي تراسلني ،،

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى

بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 

ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"

ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 

بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 

الي عندهاااااااااااااا تراسلني

----------


## المها22

حبايبي ابا فساتين قصيرة ناعمة وراقية وفساتين حلوة للحامل

----------


## كاسكانيفادا

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

منو تقدر توفر لي loafer

الموجود فالصورة .. واباه اسود او بني نفس درجة الصورة 
و بخصوص القياس و غيره بنتفاهم على الخاص

----------


## الدلع بدمي

مرحبا خواتي بغيت حد يطلب لي من شركة فالكون

----------


## جثمآنه

أبى جهـآز بلاك بيري بولــد

----------


## nooralsham

السلام عليكم
خواتي منو تقدر توفر لي عدسات توتي تجميليه ؟؟
أبا اللون الكستنائي اليديد + الليموني اليديد + البنفسجي العادي
طبعا بأسعار حلوة 
شفت موضوع الأخت رومانسيه وأسعارها حلوة بس للأسف ما ترد ...

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى
> 
> بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 
> 
> ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"
> 
> ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 
> ...


نقس الطلب بلييييييز

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد كريم لنفخ اليدين

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى

بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 

ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"

ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 

بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 

الي عندهاااااااااااااا تراسلني_

----------


## قلب قلبها

[B]بغيت النقاااب الملكي >>

اللي عليه غطاء صغنون ع العيووووووووون

سبحان الله و بحمده .. سبحان الله العظيييم /B]

----------


## ام حمدان26

منو الي كانت تبيع ليقنزات ستريج الوان ساده ب 30 و35 
نسيت نكها ابا مجموعه تراسلني على الخاص رجاءا

----------


## sariha

اريد تاجرة تبيع الحجاب توب اظن انو موجود بمصر اريد منهم لمن تقدر توفرهم لي ترسلي صورهم و الاسعار و الالوان المتوفرة

----------


## pinkGirl

السلاام عليكم 

بغيت قباضات الشعر الكرستاال الصغار ... اذا في اي تاجره تبببع تتواصل معاي

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

تعليقآتَ شوجيُ بلززَ , 
=(

----------


## لاهوبه

بغيييت اطلب من موقع ساكس فيفث اللي تقدر تطلب لي تراسلني

----------


## غير النآس

> بغيت وحده تسويلي هالموديل بس مب على مخمل نفسه اريد حرير او شي ثاني بسعر حلو لوسمحتوا

----------


## سمر 111

هلا بنات

اشحالكن
بغيت كاب حمام الزيت
اللي يشتغل عالكهربا

بليز الي توفره تتصل علي

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ام مزنه1

ابا فنايين عليها كريستال سوارفسسكي

----------


## mischocolat

> هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى
> 
> بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 
> 
> ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"
> 
> ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 
> 
> بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 
> ...


نفس الطلب

----------


## الامل موجود

من زمان شايفه وحده تسوي توزيعات تراثيه للبنات و للعيال على شكل كرتون 
أو على شكل غتره فيها حلويات و كناذير أم خماس فيها حلوى 
و أريد خاتم التسبيح بسعر مناسب

----------


## الجوري 999

حبيباتي انا ادور خاتم التسبيح وين ممكن القاه والمشكلة ماعندي حد ف السعودية فاللي اتعرف وحده اتبيعه اهني عندنا ف الامارات اتخبرني بليزززز

بليز ارفعو الموضوع جزاكم الله خير

----------


## سيدرة

> السلام عليييكم 
> 
> أنا أدور ع فستآن دريسس ع الاستايل الصيني


 مى تو

----------


## Straw.berrY

مطلوب ..

توزيعآت ليلة الحنآ (أحمر وذهبي) .. ولو تكون بحجم شوي كبير يكون أفضل ..

بليز .. اللي تسوي تعرضلي شغلهآ مع الأسعآر ..  :Smile:

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
كيف الحال 
ابى حد يوفرلي علب للكيك والشيز كيك كبار وصغار واشكال يعني مدور ومربع وصياني اللي تنفتح من تحت واتكون باشكال وقطاعات غير اللي متوفره بالسوق واشيا لتزييين الكيك 
ومشكورين

----------


## ام ساره de

اهلين خواتي انا نزلت لدبي قبل شهر واعجبتني بضاعتهم وخاصه سوق الكرامه والجلابيات الي بسوق نايف ومكان متوفر معي فلوس 
فطلبي الي تقدر توفر لي بضاعه شنط وجلابيات من دبي الي الرياض فله جزيل الشكر 
علما ترا انا جديدة علي النت

----------


## ام البلاد

*السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شحاااالكم يا بنااااات

بغيت اسألكم خواااتي. منو تعرف وين يبيعون الشبه المعطرة مع أي تاجرة ؟







والسموووح منكم خووواااتي...*

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي مفرش نفاس باقل الاسعار و ضمان الجوده

و للعلم انا ما اريد كل الملحقات اللي معاه مثل الشبشب و غيره بس الاساسيات

----------


## أم شهد2010

هيلااهوب للجسم كامل ... اصور والاسعار ابي اكثر من ديزاين

----------


## HONG

ابى شامبو ميتال الاصلي

----------


## ادمنتـ حبه KJ

منو اللي راح توفرلي خاتم التسبيح

----------


## full options

ابا أفصل مغربي 

وشغله وااايد خفيف 

وبسعر حلو ^^

اللي تقدر تتواصل ع الخاص ^^

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

بيجامات عرايس وقمصان نوم راااااااقيه حق عروس

----------


## عالية الغالية

> ابغي مفرش نفاس باقل الاسعار و ضمان الجوده
> 
> و للعلم انا ما اريد كل الملحقات اللي معاه مثل الشبشب و غيره بس الاساسيات



نفس الطلب ^______^

----------


## النرجس

السلام عليكم 

ابغي

----------


## دانات دبي

دور تاجرة اسمها ام راشد. سوت مندوس لعرووووس كامل قبل ست شهور. حلو. ممكن رابطها

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابغي وحده تسوي ورق عنب لذذذيذ و حااامض و مع صلصه طماااط بليززز توصل عيمان ماريد دعايات اريد وحده محترفه في الورق عنب ^^

----------


## ام المزيون

ابي كــــرة غسل الملابس الداخليه ( الستيان )

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي تاجرة توفر لي هدية لبيبي بوي وطقم الصلاة للام ب 200 درهم بسررررررررعة

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي مفرش نفاس باقل الاسعار و ضمان الجوده

و للعلم انا ما اريد كل الملحقات اللي معاه مثل الشبشب و غيره بس الاساسيات

----------


## احتاجك..

التاجرة اللي تسو كب كيك حلو للمواليد.. اللي عالسطح رسمة ويه بيبي ,,
التوصيل للشارجة^^ او عيمان حسب الظروف..

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ستااااااااااااااااااند للكب كيييييييييييييك ( المينيييييييييييييي هب الحجم العادي ) والكوكييييييييييييييييييييييز !!

الصور مع الاسعار بلييييز؟..

----------


## الحمدانية

> ستااااااااااااااااااند للكب كيييييييييييييك والكوكييييييييييييييييييييييز !!
> 
> الصور مع الاسعار بلييييز؟..


نفس الطلب من فضلكم

والسموحة من صاحبة الطلب

----------


## قيثارة

ابغي نفس هالليجنز 

مب شرط بالضبط بس اهم شي فيه ترتر

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى 

منو توفر نعول و شنط من موآقيع كوريه مآ آدري يآبآنية !! 

آلمهم آلي توفر بلييز آطرشيلي آلموآقع آلي تقدر تطلب منهآ 
و تقولي كم عمولتهآآ

لأن كآن عندي موقع و ضآع !!*

----------


## آهات القلب

ابغي استكرات الجدران باللون الاسود 
آبيه لغرف الكبار مابي صور رسوم وهالسوالف

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

بنااات بلييز ابي رابط الملف الشخصي مال أميرة الورد دورته ما حصلته ><
بلييز الي عندها اطرشلي اياه

----------


## سكوون الغراام

بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري بولد 9700 
شراات هاالكفر



بغيته للبلاك بيري مب للاي فون
او اللي تعرف وين بحصله تخبرني

----------


## PINK ! HEART

مساء الخير جميع ،،، 

يا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي طلبيه من موقع اجنبي بسعر مناسب و افضل سلم و استلم ؟؟

----------


## الظاهريهــ

هلآلآ 

شحالكن 


منو عندها ستياناااات آسفننج 

قيآآآس كبير؟

----------


## alyaz

السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله ’,

منو هي التاجره الي تاجر الملعب الصابوني ,’ 


راسليني ع الخاص  :Smile:  ,.

----------


## wr000d

تاجرات الالعاب الزوجية والرومانسية ابا كل وحدة تطرشلي بضايعها ع الخاص وبقارن ف الاسعار

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> ستااااااااااااااااااند للكب كيييييييييييييك ( المينيييييييييييييي هب الحجم العادي ) والكوكييييييييييييييييييييييز !!
> 
> الصور مع الاسعار بلييييز؟..

----------


## فجر النواعم

تعبت وانا ادور ابا شي مثل جلابيه او فستان او شي ثاني مب مشكله بس للمناسبات يناسب وحده حامل بالشهر التاسع بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز يا تجوراااااااااات اللي عندها لا تبخل عليه

----------


## fifi_girl

اريد رابــط الأخت ريـومة نكهـا بالإنجليزي rayoOoma أظني جييه 

بلييييييييييييز راسلييييييييييييني  :Frown:

----------


## من أنا

ابغي كراتين للكب كيك وتكون مقسمة بالداخل وبسعر جدا رخيص بلييييييييز

----------


## أم فلان1

صباح الورد
بنات منو تقدر توفرلي عدة مكتب بس يكون راقي وحلو بليز اللي تقدر اطرشلي الصور ع الخاص

----------


## بائعة الزهور

ادور نعل مريحة للسفر وتكون كشخة

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> السلاام عليكم ورحمة الله ’,
> 
> منو هي التاجره الي تاجر الملعب الصابوني ,’ 
> 
> 
> راسليني ع الخاص  ,.


انا بعد ابااااااااااااااااااا

بس مااااااااااابي اسعاااااااااااار مباااااااااااااالغ فيهـــااا لو سحمتوووووووووووووووا

----------


## غاليه !!

بنات منو إلي تسوي عيش ولحم ف بوظبي و لا العين لأني اباه حق ريلي فالدوام

----------


## sounya

بنات ابي لبسة لولدي الجاكيت المزركش الي ينلبس فوق الكندورة 
من تقدر توفر لي

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

ستااااااااااااااااااند للكب كيييييييييييييك ( المينيييييييييييييي هب الحجم العادي ) والكوكييييييييييييييييييييييز !!

الصور مع الاسعار بلييييز؟..

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

ابغي زيت زيتون الاصلي و ابغي لبن ناقة فرررررررررررررش بليييز منو تقدر توفر لي انا من عيماااان اهي

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

ابي رابط التاجره ام برقع او بريقع .. مب متذكره الي تبيع سوع !

----------


## الظاهريهــ

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هلآلآ 

شحالكن 


منو عندها ستياناااات آسفننج 

قيآآآس كبير؟

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ضروووري ابا التاجرة ام سلطان اللي تبيع الزيت اللي استخدمته لبنتها اللي فيها ثعلبة
ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى

بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 

ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"

ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 

بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 

الي عندهاااااااااااااا تراسلني_

----------


## أم حمـد .

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ابغي



انا بعد اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ^^

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اباااااااااااااااا

----------


## full options

*ابا مقص الحف*

----------


## فطومة اللومة

ابى زبده الشيا الخام 

احد يقدر يوفره اللي 

جزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## دمعهـ

السلام عليكم ،، 

خواتي منو منكم توفر استكرات تاتو ؟؟

----------


## آنآآآآ..~!

ابآ جهاز تسخين الوآكس..مال الشمع..للويه والجسم..~
آللي عندها اتراسلني ع الخاص..~
^^

----------


## سمره كيوت

ممكن تساعدوني شوي خاطري موديلات او فستان بسيط للحوامل مناسب للعيد او مغربيات فخمات للحوامل اكيد بدون حزام وابا عبي روعه للحوامل شي راقي وحلو واسعارهن حلوه

----------


## روريان

بنات أريد شغبان ضروووووووري

ألي أشكالهم مختلفة أذن شكل والأذن الثانية شكل ثاني 

مثلاً جوتي وفستان وجيه 

بليز بسرعة وسعر حلو لأني أريد كمية

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الهه وبركاته 

بنات بغيت هالجهاز وبسعر معقول .... هالجهاز يستخدم لمنادات الخدم يستعمل من بعد 100 متر وله 32 رنه ممكن نعرفها حسب الاشخاص



انتظر ردوودكم ع الخاص

----------


## ام فهيد

مرحبااا 

اشحالكم 

انا ملجة اختي الاسبوع الياي 

ومتوهقة مب محصلة فستان 

اللي عندها فستان راقي للبيع 

ابغي فستان بسيط و حلوووو و بسعر مناسب 

مثلا فستان شيفون عليه قصات حلوة 

او سادة فيه فيونكه .... الخ 

اللي عندها شي حلو اطرشلي صورته عالخاص 

بليز ساعدوني ):

----------


## عنابية جذابة

ابااااا فمصان نوم وكورسية شي حلووو وسعرة حلووو واهم شي الخام من الزين طرشولي صور

----------


## ::ملاك::

اريد جلابيات حق رمضان لو ممكن

----------


## حصه الظاهري

ابا كيمرا صغيره لمراقبة الخدم

ضروووووووري وفي اسرع وقت

----------


## sweeeet

بغيت توزيعات اعراس راقيه

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت كفرات للجالكسي اس 9003 واللزقه مال حمايه الشاشه

----------


## ايشوووت

منو تقدر اتوفرلي كفر سنجل ودبل نفس الشكل ولونه بنفسجي غامج عادي فيه ابيض ولا بيج

----------


## uae_student

منو تقدر توفر لي ساعه فراري رجاليه سوده

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

مساء الخير

بغيت وحده اتسوي لي تصميم ل استكر حناء 

التصميم بيكون عباره عن كلام

شكرا

----------


## ensana

اللي عندها العاب لx-box تراسلني عالخاص مع الصور والأسعار لو ما عليكن أمر  :Smile:

----------


## عواشهـ

اريد.. اشوف شغل لتوزيعات الولاده ولد..
بس بشوووف والي يعيبني بسوي عندها و ما يهمني السعر اهم شي الشغل...و الصور..

----------


## سر الخفووق

كوووكيز حق توزيعات .. يكون حق بنوووته .. اباه حق حرمه توها والده ^^

----------


## BLOODY

*BlackBerry ..*

----------


## red apple

*بنآت آنآ آبى نعوووول !!


كعــــب*

----------


## جرح صامت

_ابغي كتاب طبخ المترجم الي الاندونسيه ضروريتاجرات_

----------


## امونه مون

بلييز بنات ابا اكواب كانوون الصغار الاستيل و الى فيهم فتحه من فوق تقدرين تشربين منه بدون ما تفتحين الغطا 

الى عندها بليز اتكلمني عالخاص

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا كفرات اتكون دبل وسنجل بنفسجيه عادي لو ساده بس بنفس الشكل بليييييييز وفروا لي هالشي تعبت من ادور .....

----------


## الڔيــِآنْ

بنــــآآت بلييييز ،، 
إلى تقـدر تسويلي توزيعـــآآت على شكل كآميرآ ترآسلي بسرعه ،’
ابـآآآ الطلبيه الأحـد لان عندي شششرح  :Frown:  .. 

هآي الصوره لمثآآل 

http://dc07.arabsh.com/i/02954/fq58qchtzeok.jpg

----------


## عذآبه

مطلووب قمصان نووم

----------


## **jojo **

بغيت فستان سهرة ....لعرس اختي..... وقصته تكون مناسبه للحامل... فخم ورااااقي.... سايز 38 وبسعر معقول ....

----------


## شيخه العيم

خواتي ساعدوني اختي خريجه هالكورس وحابين نهديها هدايا منو عنده افكاااار احنا فكرنا نسوي كب كيك للتخرج واكواب وميداليات عليه اسمها وكلمات للتخرج ابي افكاااااااار بعد او اذا تعرفون تاجره تسوي اشياء للتخرج بلييييز هالاسبووووع

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

السلام عليكم بنات

ادور يونيفورمات للخدم
اتمنى الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص مع الصور والاسعار

----------


## صوت البداوة

منو تقدر توفرلي *مسابيح بلون وردي* ؟؟؟

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بليز أبا حل لآثار التشققات الحمل مضمون بليز والله لاعت جبدي من هالتشققات

----------


## صوت البداوة

ابا توزيعات لبنوته 


وكويز باشكال حلوة 

بليييييييييييييز تاجرات .. ابا اسعار حلوة

----------


## نبض الشارقة

بغيت اوراق تغليف بسعر الجملة

----------


## غلا أخوها

ابغي وحده تسوي اكل ولا بوفيه

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

بليز بنات منو عندها سكارفات للبيع


وبالطوات

----------


## طيف قلبي

مطلوب حذآء طفل (ولـد)

قيآس 22

مفتوح ~ وكشوخـــي



 :Sob7an:

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

مطلوووووووووووووووووووووب شنطه سوووووووده مب دفشه حلوه راااااااااااقيه بسعر زين بس أهم شي ايكون فيها سير طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييل ,,,

----------


## أم الأامير

مطلــــــــــــــوب ستاند المكياج اللي فيه دروج الشفاااااف

----------


## عيناويه 99

منوه التاجره لتبيع مفارش بكلمات رومانسيه .؟

بليز علخاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى

بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 

ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"

ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 

بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 

الي عندهاااااااااااااا تراسلني_

----------


## miss pink2

لاني ماروم اطلع من بيتي هالفتره ..

منو من التاجرات بوظبي تقدر تساعدني 

اباها تحجز باقة ورد + تمر عصالون رجالي تاخذ لي كوبون قسيمة مساج < التفاصيل عالخاص

ومحل الورد هو الي يوصل او هو يمر يستلمها ..

وبعطيها جيمة مساعدتها الي تباه  :Smile: 

بلييييز قبل 2_6

----------


## دلوعة مام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بنات لو سمحتي بغيت مساعدة بسيطة 
ابي وحده تقدر تطلب لي من موقع , ويكون *الدفع سلم واستلم ,* مع عمولة طبعا 
الطلبية بسيطة جدا , يعني ما تتجاوز الـ 500 درهم ,
ضروري اللي تقدر تتواصل وياي , لاني ابي الطلبية توصل بأقل من 15 يوم

----------


## الدلع بدمي

منو تقدر توفرلي من هالكاكاو .....

----------


## نعيميه دلع

> منو تقدر توفرلي من هالكاكاو .....


نفس الطلب

----------


## miss pink2

القلم الي يقرا القران

----------


## ميمه

مرحبا بنات..

منو من دبي تقدر تشتري لي من محل تلفونات في دبي ايباد 2 ابيض + بطاقات ايتونز؟؟

بليز تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## نور العين1

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الهه وبركاته 
> 
> بنات بغيت هالجهاز وبسعر معقول .... هالجهاز يستخدم لمنادات الخدم يستعمل من بعد 100 متر وله 32 رنه ممكن نعرفها حسب الاشخاص
> 
> 
> 
> انتظر ردوودكم ع الخاص


نفس الطلب

----------


## MOON_AD

اريد اساور الطاقة الي باللون الابيض وعليهم شعار الدوله وكلمة uae
اتوقع اسم التاجر شجون الليل 

اتمنى تراسلني على الخاااص لاني مستعيله عليهم 
واذا في حد يعرف رابطها بليز يطرشلي ايااااه

----------


## نبض الشارقة

خواتي اباايباد ضروووووووووي

----------


## BenToooH

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اعرف لو حد من التاجرات تبيع من الحلق+خواتم+خلاخل+عقد
ويكون بالاسم اللي أنا أطلبه 

بشرط يكون ذهب كامل واصلي مابا المطلي

----------


## ويلآه

هـلآ

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي اجهزه الشعر هاي .. وبسعر حلو

----------


## $عطر$

السلام عليكم 




تاجرات من توفر لي عدسات باربي نظرررر؟؟؟

----------


## الحمدانية

> منو تقدر توفرلي من هالكاكاو .....


نفس الطلب

و السموحة من صاحبة الطلب

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفرلي لبس حق بنوته تراثي وأريد الأكياس القماشيه للأولاد و للبنات

----------


## BLOODY

*مطلووب .. بلاك بيري تورج Blackberry Torch*

----------


## أم مجدي34

جهاز ازالة شعر الوجه بالخيط

----------


## Lady Oscar

*أبا كب كيك مواليد وبأسعار مناسبة*

----------


## يا رب لك م

انا بعد ابا من هذي الحلاااوه 


ابا منها كميه بسعر حلوو 
ويزاها الله خير اللي بتوفر لي اياها

----------


## only U

ابا زيت للشعر يكون فووووق الممتاز مع تجارب

و يطول الشعر وينعمه و هالامور ويفضل لو يكون للشعر الغير الناعم

----------


## الحنين2424

هلا خواتي ..، أبا بيجامات بنص كم وتيشرتات.. وجلابيات مال البيت القطن..

اللي عندها ممكن تساعدني وأدلني على التاجرة اللي عندها ها الشغلات..

شكــــــــــــــــــــــراً مع تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااااااااا ااااااااااااااتي..

----------


## أم (بنـــــــــاتي)

هلا خواتي
بغيت لينك تاجرات البيجامات التركيه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_هلاااااا تجوووووووووووووووورات المنتدى

بغيت التاجرات الي يطبعون ع الاجياس والافضل النوع الورقي [ القو ] مابي قماش 

ويااااااااااااااااليت يكون السعر 2 او 2 ونص ^^"

ووو ابي 150 حبهـ للخرييجات 

بليييييييييييييييييز لا تنسووني 

الي عندهاااااااااااااا تراسلني_

----------


## red apple

*تآجرآت آلمنتدى بليييز 
آلي تقدر تطلبلي آغرآآض من برع تتوآصل ويآآي
و طبعآ لهآ نسبة بس معقوولة ^^*

----------


## الحنين2424

هلا خوااااااااااااتي..،

منو عندها شورتات نفس الصورة بس بالحجم الكبير جدا >>دبل دبل اكس لارج>>..

----------


## aynawiah

هلا حبيباتي ..

اريد وحدة اتوفر لي اكياس لتجارة الحجم ( الصغير والمتوسط)

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

أبااا بوووووت طويل اسود كعب قياس 40 , 



وابااا دريييسااااااااااااااااات ..

----------


## $عطر$

السلام عليكم 




تاجرات من توفر لي عدسات باربي نظرررر؟؟؟

----------


## عواشهـ

الي مسويه تنزيلات او تصفيه على ملابس الاطفال اطرش لي..

----------


## Amo0one

بنااااات ابا اي شي يضضضعف بصووووورة سرييييييييعة 

ومضموووووووون وماله اي آثاااااار جانبية

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

منو تبيع القرص الدوار تراسلني

----------


## (ا)(ح)(ب)(ك)

ابآآ اوراااق حق المني برنتر 

ضيعت اسم التااجره الي ماخذه من عندها ><

----------


## aynawiah

> بنااااات ابا اي شي يضضضعف بصووووورة سرييييييييعة 
> 
> ومضموووووووون وماله اي آثاااااار جانبية


نفس الطلب ...

----------


## فجر النواعم

بغيت مفرش النفاس بس سعره اب 1000 درهم فقط و بغيت الاساسيات يعني المفرش الام ودوشك للبيبي و سرير الياهل و الكبت و الشنطه و المدس بس لاغير الاسياسيات اللي عندها مجال اتسوي اتراسليني راااااعوووونا ف الاسعار و ارحمونااااااااااا

----------


## أم عقيل

اريد اشتري فساتين مقاس L ,,,,,ممكن اطرشولي كتالوج فساتين 2011

----------


## بنوية مزيونة

اريد القرص الدوار

----------


## انطلاقة

أبغي شاي عشبة عباءة السيدة

----------


## LaurenChic

خلاص لقيت طلبي

----------


## ::أم حمــدان~

أريد وحده تطبعلي صور على الملابس

----------


## AL-jawaher

> اباااااااااااااااا




انا بعد ابغي اذا حد يقدر يوفره لنا

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

الِروَجَ السُحَريَّ ، 
الليَ لونهَ اخضرَ ويومَ تحطينهَ ع الشفايفَ يظهرَ أحمررَ أو فوشيَ ،
بلززَ بناتَ ف أسرعَ وقتَ ،

----------


## حلاوة مصاص

ابي فرصاد ولوووز  :Frown:

----------


## الهدى1

السلااااااااااااااااااااام علىىىىكم خواتى ^___^ 

منو قدر وفر لى توزىعات هداىا لأطفال الروضة بنات واولاد بس ماتعدى ال5 دراهم للحبة ^___^

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي كتاب الطبخ المترجم للاندونسي ضروري

----------


## بنت البر

*
ابغي وحده تصمم لي بنر بسعر معقول
*

----------


## m-zoon

تاجرة توفر حبوب ملكات النحل الاصلي للتسمين

----------


## روحي ابوي

اللي عندها او تعرف وين القي سجادات صلاه فحمه لا تبخل علي

----------


## mallak24

ادور قطع حرير أصليه للمخاوير

----------


## لايف ستايل

السلام عليكم ..

لو ما عليكم أمر أبي كتالوجات لـ لانجريات حلوه وبأسعار مناسبه أقدمها لربيعتي ..

وأبي بالونات مضيئه للأطفال + شرار الكيك + الثلج المضيء + الثلج العجيب + مدفع الورد + مسدس الحفلات + إللي عنده هدايا حلوه ممكن أقدمها لاطفال يرسلي على الخاص بارك الله فيكم ضرووووري ..  :Frown: 

وحامل الأكواب + نوافيرر العصيـر + نوافيـــر الشوكولات + نافورة العوود

ضروووري

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

يآ تجورآت منو تقدر توفر لي جهآز تسخين الحلآوه مع كآمل ملحقآته اللي هي الشمع والورق

----------


## $عطر$

منو توفر لي بوكس *مناكير أسلاميه* وتكون (الوان نعومية) على الطبيعة وسعرها معقووول *

----------


## um-beereg3

مرحبـآ 

آريـد شرـآت هالخـآتـ’م 



^^

----------


## هاشميه وافتخر

*تاااجرات منوو تبيع عطر فراااش 
ويكووون بريحه زهر اليمون*

----------


## الغندورة

السلام عليكم
منو تقدر توفر لي خيوط كروشيه حلوة 
مثلا ماركة دي ام سي او اليز او اي قطن فنان 
يزاكم الله خير

----------


## الظاهريهــ

ابا ستيانات آسسسفنج 


مقآس كبير ..

----------


## uae_student

ياتاجرات البجااايم ابغي بجايم صيفيه كيوووت مثل بجايم الكوريات وبسعر معقول بخذ كميه

----------


## جرح صامت

تاجرات ابا شيل صفوه بسعر الجمله ابا 6 حبات اللون البيج والابيض ساده وابا نوعيه ممتازه

----------


## طيف قلبي

> مطلوب حذآء طفل (ولـد)
> 
> قيآس 22
> 
> مفتوح ~ وكشوخـــي



..............................

----------


## miss pink2

ـ تاجرات منو فيكم يروم يحجز لي فندق مع ترتيب الحجرة او بدون
ـ 
ـ اذكر وحده زماااان اسمها ام حمدان اظن بليز 
ـ 
ـ الي تروم تطرش لي

----------


## Amo0one

بنااااات ابا اي شي يضضضعف بصووووورة سرييييييييعة 

ومضموووووووون وماله اي آثاااااار جانبية



بس ماا ابا شااي بايوجي 

ضرووووووووووووووووري

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

> أبااا بوووووت طويل اسود كعب قياس 40 , 
> 
> 
> 
> وابااا دريييسااااااااااااااااات ..

----------


## AL TALY

أبا وحدة تطلب لي من موقـع

و تكتب جم عمولتـها  :Smile:

----------


## ظبيااانيه

مطلوب 
اكواب نيكون أو كانون 12 حبه ابيهم بسعر حلو مب 120 لا ابيهم بسعر الجمله 
اللي عندها تراسلني مع الصور

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

مطلووووب ادواات الحمام المغربي كامــــــله وتكون ادوات رااقيـــه
وحلووهـ ...
واذا فيه كتيب لطريقه عمل الحمام المغربي ..

----------


## manar5617

بدى حنا قراطيس او قلم الحنا باسرع وقت 
بس مع الصور و الاسعار بليز

----------


## بلا قيود

منو يقدر يوفرلي اطباق منال العالم في السي دي

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

بغيت منكان بلييييييييز ظروري وبسعر حلو

بنات اي حد يعرف اسم التاجره يراسلني

----------


## يسوووورة

بدي المشقر الشفاف

----------


## marayeem

بغيت التاجره اللي كانت تبيع النعول التركيه بلييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## only U

ابا نفس جيه

و نفس هالهيلاهوبات بلييييز اعتدمت على تجاره وخونت فيني

----------


## ويلآه

> بغيت منكان بلييييييييز ظروري وبسعر حلو
> 
> بنات اي حد يعرف اسم التاجره يراسلني




نفس الطلب

----------


## الياسيه20

ابغي فساتين حلووووه .. عندنا عرس جريب 

اللي عندها اتراسلني ... بليز ابا يداد هب ملبوسات .. يعني بقراطيسهن ,,,

----------


## أم الأامير

بنات منو يسوى الدخون الأبيض والملون 


بليز بنات أباااااهاا ضروري

----------


## ملاك ad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتوا خواتي بغيت سجادة عروق العود 

تقريبا درزن اذا حد عنده او يعرف وين ممكن احصله بكون شاكره لكم

----------


## ميميتو 22

آبآ عبي رآقيه للدوآم .,

وبليييييز مابا هالجاهز اللي في السوووق

يكون من تصميم وحده ..

----------


## ام المزيون

بناااااااااات من تقدر توفرلي 

كرة غسيل الملابس الداخليه ( الستيان )

----------


## alyaz

السسسلاام عليكم ورحمة الله ,.


خواتي منو هي التاجره اللي تاجر الملعب الصابوني .؟


بليييز تراسلني ع الخاص .,!~*.

----------


## حاسة سادسة

اريد وحدة توفري لي ها الأصلي
http://www.vybrance.com/images/ahglow_product_2.jpg


اللي تروم بكون شاكرة لها من الاعماق

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي جهاز الواكس مع القماش لاقل سعر 

+


ابي صابون بالباابووونج لونها من داخل اخضر ...(( الاسعار والصور لو سمحتوا ))

----------


## moon900988

منو من الشاطرات بتوفر لي كاميرا تجسس صغيرة شفتى في امول المنتدى على شكل قلم على 200 الشغالة ملعوزتني و ابس الكاميرا ضروري

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

مرحبا تجووورارت
ابغي ايباد 1 بدون الكام

بليييز السعر والصور على الخاص
اللي ما برد عليها يعني ما ناسبني السعر

ابغيه ضروريه خلال هالاسبوع

----------


## انا ملاك

منوه تقدر توفري 36 حبه من خاتم التسبيح ؟؟نفس الصوره

----------


## دراهم

منو تبيع الصابون الأسود الأفريقي 
بالحبة مو بالجملة

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا كيمرة تجسس للبشاكير و السعر ما يتعدى مع التوصيل 200 درهم...

----------


## راايقة

ياليت تفيدونا يالتاجرات 
كميرا صغيرة حق الشغالات باسرع وقت

----------


## manar5617

> بدى حنا قراطيس او قلم الحنا باسرع وقت 
> بس مع الصور و الاسعار بليز

----------


## مجـهولة

بنات منو تقدر اتوفر لي Eyebrow Lipocils

ضروري اللي تقدر اتوفره اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## نخوبه

*منو من جرات تووووووووفر مفاارش عرااااااااايس راااقية واسعارها حلوه في وحده شفت موضوعهاا وضيعتوو بلييييييييز
طرشيلي ع الخااص

اعيييييييييييييد واكرر كفراتهاا ومفارشهاا رااااااااااااقية ونااعمه مافيها شغل واايد*

----------


## مريووومه

بليز التاجرات اللي يبيعن استكرات للبلاك بيري بينغ مي 
لول

راسلوني عالخاص ساعه ادوركن ومب لاقيه حد

و ابي 12 كوب عدسات سعر الكوب ما يتعدى ال 100 
ضروري و باسرع و اللي عندها طلبي ابي صور من تصويرها

----------


## إمـــكـــن؟!

ياريت لو وحده من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي اول صورتين فالمرفقات

والثالثة اريد اكثر من لون لنفس القطعة شيفون او ويل او قطن

----------


## فلة للأبد

منووووو من التاجرات توفر لي شاااي الكبوس فديتها اللي ما بتقصر معايا 
يالله ياليمنيات شدو الهمة 
بدعيلها من قلبي اللي بتوفره لي

----------


## نعيميه دلع

> منووووو من التاجرات توفر لي شاااي الكبوس فديتها اللي ما بتقصر معايا 
> يالله ياليمنيات شدو الهمة 
> بدعيلها من قلبي اللي بتوفره لي


نفس الطب

----------


## only U

أريد نفس هالهيلاهوبات و ألوان و أشكال

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

بنات منو تقدر توفر لي زيوت طبيعيه أميه بالميه 

أعيد واكرر طبيعي مب نص نص 

تراسلني بليييز ^^

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي بغيت شامبو ادفانس تكنيكس

----------


## حرم القناص

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات 


منو تقدر توفر للي هالمنتجات ضروررررررررررررررررري 


شاي الجوري لشد و تنحيف الجسم 





اريدهم ضروري

----------


## جنان**

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بنات .. التاجرة المتخصصة بعمل حفلات خاصة ... تخبرني عالخاص 

حفلة لشخصين فقط

.
.
.

*

----------


## shaima_20

> هلا خوااااااااااااتي..،
> 
> منو عندها شورتات نفس الصورة بس بالحجم الكبير جدا >>دبل دبل اكس لارج>>..


نفس الطلب  :Smile:

----------


## only U

ابا سشوار يكون خفيف

مب العود ووو ينعم الشعر المجعد جني مسشورتنه بالعود 

ماريد بس سيراميك وخلاص لانه اييبس الشعر

----------


## ايشوووت

منو يقدر يوفرلي سراويل مخوره ( البادله ) وباسعار معقوله وعادي لو اتكون بالخوص قياس ۹ ونص و۸ ونص

----------


## سمر 111

هلا بنات
اشحالكن
بغيت التاجرة اللي
تبيع التمرة اللي تنزل الوزن
وياليت اي بنيه تعرفها
تدز لي ملفها
عشان اتوصل معاها

----------


## آم غآنم

منو بيوفر لي هالشووز .. ؟؟

----------


## احساس33

ابغي باقة بورد لونه اخضر وبنفسجي ...~ 


مادري اذا فيه حد يقدر يوفرها لي ..

وياريت تردوون عليه بأقرب وقت .. ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

منو التاجرة اللي من الشارجة وتسو اكلات فنانة ومنوعة للمستشفى

----------


## هاجس القلوب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا تاجراتنا الحلواااااااااااااات شو اخباركم ان شاءالله مرتاحين 

فديتكن منو التاجره اللي تبيع طبيب الشعر سيلفر مووون 

الله يخليكم اللي يعرفها يطرش لي ع الخاص بأسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

يا بنااااااااااااااااااات واسبشل للمغربيات ..

اريد الحرقوووووص 


واتمنى انه يكون متوووووووووووووفر فالامارات ..

اللي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص ( صوره + سعر شامل كل شي لو سمحتن )

وافضل سعر برد عليها ان شاء اللللللللللللللللللللله

----------


## الياسيه20

بغيت فساتين سهرات ومناسبات

----------


## غريم الليل

بليييييييييييييز ياتاجرات 
اريد قمصان طوييله للسفر واتكون موديلاتهن حلوه 
وتنفع للحامل

----------


## برق لمع

ابا كتاب بوب غرين
بس اباه معرب يعني باللغه العربيه

----------


## ثمايل

لو سمحتوا ابا قمصان نوم طويله من نوع حرير وستان وشيفون

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابغي علب شفافه بحجم صغير يليييييز ابا كمية

----------


## أم ريمو

علب التوزيعات الشفافة للكب كيك ضروري

الصور والاسعار على الخاص

----------


## ابا اسافر

انا ابا هالمنتج
منCOASTAL SCENTS Liquid Color Corrector Yellow

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

> بنات منو تقدر توفر لي زيوت طبيعيه أميه بالميه 
> 
> أعيد واكرر طبيعي مب نص نص يعني زيوت خام 
> 
> تراسلني بليييز ^^

----------


## أنثى / ..

بغيت الجاي هذا 

وبطلب حوالي 6 علب 
السعر ما يكون مبالغ بارك الله فيكم !

واباه خلال اسبوع يكون عندي اكثر من جيه السموحه ماقدر اتريا

----------


## أم مجدي34

جهاز الحف بالخيط

----------


## جواهر الحمادي

رجعت مع طلب يديد

منو تقدر توفر لي مكينة خياطة وفي تطريز

وابي بعد اكياس شفافه حجم كبير

----------


## Rainbow Sweet

> علب التوزيعات الشفافة للكب كيك ضروري
> 
> الصور والاسعار على الخاص


نفس الطلب الله يعطيكم العااااااااافيه  :Frown:

----------


## miss pink2

الشريحة الي تقوي الارسال منو تبيعها

----------


## الملاك الحالم

جهاز إزالة الشعر من الوجه

----------


## taste rebels

انا دااخله مشروع تصميم ..

االله يعافيكم ياتاجرات الي ودها تساعدني تشتريلي اقمشه من الامارات وانا اعطيها عمولتهاا 

اابغى اقمشه ستاير ساده ورخييصه

----------


## @أم زايد@

بنات بغيت منظم الأحذية اللي ينحط تحت الشبرية ومنظم الفروخات بليز

----------


## تاجرة صغيرونة

ادور على مانيكان كامل او( نصف يكون طويل) جديد

----------


## $عطر$

تاجرات من توفرلي طقم بسيط وكامل ( لطفلة عمرها ٦ شهور- وطفل عمرة ٣ سنوات)
١- شرررط يكون ذوووووق والخام اصللللي 
٢- وبسعر حلووووووو معقول*

----------


## @الحلا كله@

منو تقدر توفر لي قطع سادة افصلهن جلابيات 
اريد كميه
لو سمحتوا ابا قمصان للسفر طويله من نوع حرير وشيفون
اريد بعد كفرات للبلاك بيري بولد

----------


## أم فطوومه

منو تقدر توفر لي لبس لمولود عليه اسمه ولا حرفه ويا القحفيه... ولا مصاصه عليها اسم.. ولا اي شي

----------


## ثمايل

ابا ثياب نوم طويله من حرير وستان وشيفوون؟ منو تقدر توفريلي اياهااا

----------


## M!ss_Ferrari

هلآآآ خوآآآتي ....

بغيت لآب توب سوني فآيو آلوردي سي إس ضروري إبلييييييييييز ...

----------


## مناكير فوشية

ابغي قمصان طويلة غير الي اتي من المواقع الكورية و الصينيه 
ابغي شيء راقي و عملي و مستووور ..  :Smile:

----------


## آهات القلب

بغيت لصقات الجدران باللون الاسود 
وياريت الشكل يكون دوائر

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

ابغي وحده ترتبلي حجوزات فنادق في تايلند بأسعار حلووه ظروري .

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا كفرات بلاك بيري + سماعات للبي بي..

وبغيت تاجرة تسو اكلات مثل البرياني والهريس والفطاير .. 

اللي بتطرشلي تطرشلي رابط الموضوع مافيني ادور والف ..
ياريت يكون الموضوع فيه الصور + الاسعار..

----------


## جنان**

بنات ... مين تقدر تسوي حفلة خاصة بفندق بدبي لشخصين ( زوجة وزجها ) ^_^

ضررروي عسولات 

.
.
.

----------


## بنت البر

ابغي فساتين ستريتش موديلاتهم حلوه

----------


## عود دبي

من تقدر اتوفر الكفرات 








وانا ما اعرف من وين بس رهيبات

----------


## راايقة

شنطة لويس فيتون الاصلي لون احمر مب تقليد درجة اولى
اباها الاصلية

----------


## احساس33

بغيت باقة ورد طبيعي من اللون الاخضر والبنفسجي ..


ياريت اللي تقدر توفرهم لي تراسلني ع الخاص


ضرووري بأقرب فرصه ممكنه  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

> من تقدر اتوفر الكفرات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا ما اعرف من وين بس رهيبات


نفس الطلب

----------


## miss pink2

ـ عدسات سنوايت طبية 

ـ وباقة ورد مميزه مب جوري العادي

----------


## ميسي

منو تقدر توفر لي بيجامات بنات واولاد طقم

----------


## أم فطوومه

بغيت لبس ولا اغراض لياهل ولد بس يكون غير... مثلا اسمه ولا اي شي يديد

----------


## mao

> مطلووووب ادواات الحمام المغربي كامــــــله وتكون ادوات رااقيـــه
> وحلووهـ ...
> واذا فيه كتيب لطريقه عمل الحمام المغربي ..


نفس الطللب

----------


## الريـم

مطلوب شنط ماركه حجم كبير او وسط ومايكون جلد يلمع .... اللي عندها ترسل لي الصور عالخاص

----------


## mao

بناآت منو اتعرف التاآجره Reem dxb 

او تتواصل معاآها ابغي اطلب منهاآ ,

----------


## عنود الشامسي

أبا نعووول من امريكا راقية

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد وحده تسوي بسكوت على شكل شخصات حق تخرج يهال

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيت اشيا بنووووتية يعني فساتين لاول الشهووووووووووووور هدايا يعني ابا شي يديد 

وغير وياريت لو يكون الوان حلوة 

يعني بالاصح ابي ملااااااااااااابس بيبي قيييييرل

----------


## الدلع بدمي

الخاتم إلي على شكل مفتاح ..... بس يكون اللون فضي ..
يعني نفس إلي بصورة بس خاتم .....

----------


## عائشة الزعابي

منو من تاجرات يفصلن عباه البنطلون أباها ضروري

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

يا تجورـآتً منوً تقدر توفر لي مفآرشً طآولآت 

بس تكون رآقيه وبأسعآر حلوـه 

اللي عندهآ ترـآسلنيً مع الصورً صبعآً ^^

----------


## جنان**

> بنات ... مين تقدر تسوي حفلة خاصة بفندق بدبي لشخصين ( زوجة وزجها ) ^_^
> 
> ضررروي عسولات 
> 
> .
> .
> .


*اكرررررر

وينكم تاجرات ... معقولة مافي تاجرة تجهز لحفلات خاصة !!

.
.
.
*

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

منوووووو تقدر اتوفري اي واحد من هذيلا الفساتييييين ابغيهم ضروري قبل 10 -6 وابغيهم باسعااااار مقبوله,,,

----------


## ريماس $

بناااااااااات ابا نفس هذا الكحاال بسسسسسسسسسسسرعة بليييييييز

----------


## الاميرة11

السلام عليكم ..

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز الدرمارولر dermaroller ,,, مشكورين خواتي ^___^

----------


## دلوعة مام

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

خواتي بغيت مساعدتكن 
منو تقدراتوفر لي كمن شغلة من محل forever21 يعني تروح للمحل , وتاخذه 
ابيه خلال هالاسبوع , على اساس يوصلني قبل 3-6 , لان عندي مناسبة فـ 4-6 

بليز اللي تقدر , تتواصل وياي عشآن اتفاهم معاها , واكيد بيكون لها عمولة

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوفر لي زيت الهيماني الاصلي

----------


## بنت الوصل

مناكيير اسلامي
احلى الالوان واحسن نوع 
وباختار ااحلى سعر 
وثااانكس

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

> منوووووو تقدر اتوفري اي واحد من هذيلا الفساتييييين ابغيهم ضروري قبل 10 -6 وابغيهم باسعااااار مقبوله,,,




أول واحد حصلته باجي الفستانيين .. 


اللي تقدر توفرهم لي باسعار معقوله اتخبرني تراهم هم الاثنين من xoxo بس مو موجودين بالمحل مالهم او حتى لو فستان يشبهم ..

----------


## ليان66

اريد مثل هاذي الشنط الديور ومثل ها الاسوار سوداء

----------


## adoleez

السلام عليكم ..
مرحبا أخواتي التاجرات ..
في كريم أساس سائل من ماركة make up store
اسمه LIQUID FOUNDATION NATURAL 
كان فاتح هنيه في الامارات وسكر ..
وانا من فترة أدور عليه وما حصلته ..
بليز الي تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات أكون لها ممنونه ..
هذي صورته

----------


## نبض الشارقة

> خواتي ابغي ساعة شوبارد تكون اصلية 100%


نفس الطلب مره ثانية

----------


## براءة1

بنات بغيت التاجرة اللي تبيع كريم بارتنر لوف بالفلفل الاحمر .. يمكن جيه اسمه ناسيه والله

----------


## ويلآه

بغيت مــــــــــــآنيكـآن أبيــــض و بسعر رخيص وحلو

----------


## um-beereg3

> يا تجورـآتً منوً تقدر توفر لي مفآرشً طآولآت 
> 
> بس تكون رآقيه وبأسعآر حلوـه 
> 
> اللي عندهآ ترـآسلنيً مع الصورً صبعآً ^^



نفس الطلب ^^

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت شنط ولادية ديزني مميزة لولدي بالحضانة مع اللنش بوكس بلبييززز 

وبغيت نعول من امريكا

----------


## N3oo0oom

بغيت مــــــــــــآنيكـآن أبيــــض أو أسسود و بسعـــر معقـــول وحـــلــو

----------


## Alya Sharjah

السلام عليكم 

منو تقدر اتوفرلي نعله ^^

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

بغييت فستان قصير ابيض و دريس طويل ابيض وعادي لو فيها الالوان فاتحه باقرب فرصه

----------


## ام نزوي

منو تقدر توفر لي لانجري ( مب وايد مكشوف .. شوي يعني.. على شكل فسااتين قصيرة او تنانير ) خلال اسبوع ..
تراسلني عالخاص بليز

----------


## 3yoon Bader

بغيت اي تاجره تبيع ملابس اطفال تراسلني ضروري

----------


## عائـشة

بنات منو التاجرة اللي تسوي بوربوينت

----------


## روبي باربي

أبغي فساتين فخمه أو كيوت من مواقع ضروري لعمر 3سنوات و 10 سنوات

----------


## حبوبة وخلاص

> بغيت اي تاجره تبيع ملابس اطفال تراسلني ضروري





> بغيت اشيا بنووووتية يعني فساتين هدايا يعني ابا شي يديد 
> 
> وغير وياريت لو يكون الوان حلوة 
> 
> يعني بالاصح ابي ملااااااااااااابس بيبي قيييييرل

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغيه بلاك بيري تورش الاسود يكون اقل عن سعر السوق
حصلته على 1900 .. اذا بحصله اقل زين

وابغي ايباد 1 بدون كام
راسلتني تاجره وما ردت علي بعدها

اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه .. وتحطلي السعر كم
ما تسالني
يعني تذكرلي سعره بالواي فاي كم وسعره بال3 جي


ف انتظاركم تاجراتنا العزيزات

^_^

----------


## ريماسة الغلا

اريد اي شي لتكبير الصدر والارداف

----------


## سر الخفووق

فستان سمبل قياس20

----------


## اشارة

*.. بنات منو ممكن توفرلي مفرش سرير حلو سايز كنج .. مع الحشوة .. ضروري هاليومين*

----------


## أم شهد2010

> بناااااااااات ابا نفس هذا الكحاال بسسسسسسسسسسسرعة بليييييييز



نفس الطلب وابي كل الالوان واكثر عن 10 حبات من الاسود والالوان ابي 2 من كل لون بس شرط القلووب تكون عليه ... 

ابي الصور والاسعااااار

----------


## aynawiah

هلا حبيباااتي ..

منووو تقدر توفر لي امبولات الصبااار لشعر ....؟؟


مشكووورات ^^

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
ابغي وحده اتوفرلي الحلاوه الملونه اللي انزين فيها الحلويات الوان مشكله وفرديه 
وقمع الرول الشفاف كبير وصغير 
والوان الاكل للكيك 
وعجينة الفوندان 
مشكورين

----------


## adoleez

> السلام عليكم ..
> مرحبا أخواتي التاجرات ..
> في كريم أساس سائل من ماركة make up store
> اسمه LIQUID FOUNDATION NATURAL 
> كان فاتح هنيه في الامارات وسكر ..
> وانا من فترة أدور عليه وما حصلته ..
> بليز الي تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات أكون لها ممنونه ..
> هذي صورته


وينكن يالتاجرات

----------


## لُجَين

منو تقدر توفر لي الملاعق الكبيره الي يحطون داخلها للسويتات

----------


## بيبي الشقية

بغيت شنط للاعراس والسهرات
ويكون سعر الشنطة الوحدة 40 درهم تقريبا
الي تعرف اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

فستان نمري سمبل بفيونكه حمرا والكم طويل

----------


## uae_student

منو تقدر توفر لي توزيعات لطفل في الروضه بمناسبه تخرجه فديته
والتوزيعات عباره غن كاب التخرج وداخله حلاوه فواله او باتشي مع كرت باسمه بحدود ٢٠ توزيعه او ٣٠ ت زيعه بميزانيه ٣٠٠ درهم
وابغيها بعد ثلاث ايام جاهزه

----------


## اشارة

.. بنات منو ممكن توفرلي مفرش سرير حلو سايز كنج .. مع الحشوة .. ضروري هاليومين

----------


## الجوؤد...}

بغيت الشموع البطاريه 
منو تقدر توفر لي بليييز

----------


## بنت ريف

منو تاجره اللي تبيع كركم جاهز في كيس اخضر للوجه او الجسم في تاجره تبيعه ما اعرف شو اسمهاا بليييييييز اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## hano0ode

اباه ظروري بليز اللي توفره لي بعطيها المبلغ اللي تطلبه :"(

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

محد بيوفرلي اجيااااااااس رااااااااقية مع الكتااااااااابة عليهم

يفضل النوع الورقي 

ابي 50 جيييييييسة بلييييييز

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي اياااااااه 

http://www.m0dy.net/vb/imgcache/5898.imgcache

http://www.isuez.com/forums/imgcache/2/6003isuez.jpg

----------


## لُجَين

جلابياااات ستريتش 
أو أي نوع جلابياات 
بس بشرط تكون فري سااااايز

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

مراحب الغاليات

عندي عرس اخوي 20 - 07 - 2011... 
وللحين ما حصلت الفستان المناسب
بغيت فستان على ستايل هندي مغربي أو فرنسي فيكتوري...

أرجو انه يكون يديد .... وبسررررررررعة لو في مجال ...

وشكرا لكل اللي بترد علي من الحين ^^

موفقات الغوالي

----------


## adoleez

السلام عليكم ..
مرحبا أخواتي التاجرات ..
في كريم أساس سائل من ماركة make up store
اسمه LIQUID FOUNDATION NATURAL 
كان فاتح هنيه في الامارات وسكر ..
وانا من فترة أدور عليه وما حصلته ..
بليز الي تقدر توفره لي من التاجرات أكون لها ممنونه ..
هذي صورته

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

بغيت اي وحده من خواتي المغربيات تقدر توفرلي الخزامى وعشبه الداد والحنا والصابون المغربي ويا الليفا

وياليت حد يوفر سجادات الاسفنج

----------


## MOON_AD

فساتين للبنات عمر 6 شهوووووور

----------


## المها22

حبايبي 
صباحكم ورررد

اتمنى تفيدوني ف موضوع وخصزصا خواتي تاجرات العبي

اربيعتي تبا تفتح محل عبي جريب وبدت باختيار المحل


بس ناقصها مصصم للعبي(تبا مصمم شاطر وتكون لبقصات حصرية لمحلها)

وثاني شي شو خامات العبي المتوفرة فالسوق ومن وين تاخذهم..؟؟

واللوقو للعبي هي حابه تسويه حديد من وين تسويه..؟؟ وفي ماتيريال ثانية للولوقو احسن من الحديد .؟؟؟

ردوا علي حبايبي بسرعة

----------


## روبي باربي

مراحب خواتي أبغي مواقع تبيع ملابس بنات من عمر سنتين الى 10 سنوات واللي تطلبلي تحط نسبتها بس أبغي مواااااااقع ملابسهم فخمه حيل

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

> منو من تاجرات يفصلن عباه البنطلون أباها ضروري


انا بعد ابا

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

ادور كروسيه حليمة مال الحدايد الاصلي
منو تقدر توفره لي بسعر زين 
او تخبروني وين يبيعونه

----------


## meshad

ابا منيكان لارج كامل 

الي عندها تطرش لي صور

----------


## ام زايد...

مرحبا 
منو يبيع ملابس نوم الاطفال ماركةgap 

اتمنى الرد بسرعه

ومنو من التاجرا تشتري فساتين

----------


## غوالي

بغيت قران كريم بالغة الاثيوبية

----------


## غير النآس

مطلوب مكينة خياطه بالكهربا ماتكون ميني بليز

----------


## غوالي

بغيت سراير اطفال باللون الازرق الغامج والاصفر ارخص من سعر السوق من دون الدوشك

----------


## fiafy

اريد ساعات Moschino 
اللي تيج نفس الشريطه



نفس هذي بس تييج الوان 

الاحمر 
الذهبي
الابيض 

اريد كم لون

اللي عندها تنقذني

----------


## نوودي ~

ابا وحده تقدر تسويلي اوردر من موقع امريكي واعطيها عمووله

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

ابي جاكيت طويل للسفرر مقاس اكس لارج مب مشكله لو كان استرج ومفتوح

----------


## احساس33

كب كيك ...~

----------


## عود دبي

اريد كفرات حلوة مثل كفرات العضوة طيف وردي...

----------


## كريستال

ابا ألة ستيكرات الحنه ..

----------


## نور العين1

> نفس الطلب وابي كل الالوان واكثر عن 10 حبات من الاسود والالوان ابي 2 من كل لون بس شرط القلووب تكون عليه ... 
> 
> ابي الصور والاسعااااار


نفس الطلب

----------


## غير النآس

ابغي مكينة خياطه بسعر حلو ماتكون ميني

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا بدل اطفاال بسعر مناسب...

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

ابي 

اكياس فور ايفر 52 مال الميكب الحجم الصغير الي زايد عندها ابي 50 حبه للهدايا عندي الميكب بس ماعندي الاجياس ^^

وو

ابي 

نسيت >< لمـا اذكر بي برزه هون

----------


## غرام العشق

ابا اشتري فساتين اعراس
بلييييز ردو علي التاجرات اللي عندهم فساتين ب2000 درهم بشتري كميه
فساتين عرايس بس
اترياكم

----------


## بنت الامارات1

خوااتي ابي استيكرات حنه حلوه اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## ام عبيد_87

ابا طقم البيبي الشنطه والمخش واللبس

ضرورررري بنااات

----------


## ام فهيد

ابغي لبس تركي حق ليلة الحنا

ناوين نسوي ليلة تركية حق اختي

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

حبوبات بغيت قمصان للسفر
الكم طويل اللي عندها ياليت 
تخبرني

----------


## De$eRt Ro$e

هدايا رجالية..
افكار لهدية رجالية

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

هلا 

بنااااااااااااااااااااات ابااااااااااااا هديه لولـد عمـره سنه ونص.... 

هــديه غااااااااااااااويه .... حلــوة ... ( العاب ثياب اي شي بس شي مميــز ) وبسعــر معقــول

ضــروووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## *همس*

منو التاجرات اللي يسوون كب كيك بأشكال حلوة وأسعار حلوة وخاصه كب كيك الروز اذا في حد يسويه دلوني عليهم

----------


## meshad

> ابا منيكان لارج كامل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الي عندها تطرش لي صور

----------


## جنان**

> بنات ... مين تقدر تسوي حفلة خاصة بفندق بدبي لشخصين ( زوجة وزجها ) ^_^
> 
> ضررروي عسولات 
> 
> .
> .
> .




*مازلت انتظر ....... ^_^*

----------


## أم ستموووني

هدايا رجاليه " ماركات فقط "

مثال: بوك ، شنطة كمبيوتر جلدية، وغيره


توزيعات لمناسبة الحصول على الماجستير حلاوة مغلفة بعبارات.

تغليف درجة أولى رااااااااااااقي ومميز

باقات ورد حلووووووووووووووووووووووة

خدمة تأجير الليموزين

تهنئة في جريدة الاتحاد أو الخليج يكون أفضل


"ملاحظة" انا في ابوظبي

----------


## المصارعه

منو تسويلي نشرات اعلانيه لمنتجاتي تراسلني

----------


## غير النآس

توقيع متحرك فيه كل صور اكلاتي

----------


## حاسة سادسة

ابا وحدة توفر لي اممم ميداليات ولا مناظر
كتوزيعات ابا اميه وخمسين حبه ويكون الكواليتي
راقي وفخم مب اي كلام

----------


## ام شرياس

خوات التاجرات 

اباا جاااي لووووغنح الاصللي

----------


## قطوة العين

منو تعرف حد يسوي محاشي ششغل عدل ومميز في العين تراسلني 


وابا بعد حد يوفر لي بلاك بيري بولد جديد اقل عن سعر السوق اللون اسود

----------


## عنود الحب

مرحباااااااااا

ابا مكينىة الخياطه الميني بلييييييييييز

----------


## Silent a

اللي تبيع فساتين اعراس لليهال من عمر 9 ل 11 تراسلني عالخاص وثانكس

----------


## لُجَين

أبغي تلبيسات كفرات كنج ساايز
أشكالها حلوه ، و ما تنمش مع كثرة الاستخدام و اسعارها منطقيه

----------


## احساس33

ورد طبيعي ... باللون الاخضر ..... ..!!

----------


## عــ وردة ــمر

مرحبااا منو تقدر توفر لي شرات هالللبس واكون شااااكره

----------


## عنود الحب

ابا المشقر الشفاف .. امنوا من التاجرات اتوفره ؟

----------


## Um.Nasser

بغيت عدة الحمام المغربي وخلطات الجسم لعروس

بس ما يكون له اي اثار جانبية مب زينة لانها حق عروس يعني لا توهقوني

----------


## uae_student

منو من التاجرات العبي الحلوات تقدر توفري عبايه اعراس حلوه وناعمه وتكون مسكره وبسعر معقول ودفع يكون سلم واستلم

----------


## روحى تحبكـ}}

مطلوب فراش مثل الفنادق ياريت احد ايوفرلي اياه مع المخدات طبعا

----------


## السفاحه

بليزز تاجرات ~ منو تقدر توفرلي آي باد أقل من سعر السوق ~
بسرررعه ~

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اغراض الحمام المغربي المجموعه كااامله باخذ من ارخص تاجره,, و اتكون مجموووعه الله يخلييكن...و الي ما برد عليها السموحه ترى توصلني 100رساله فاليووم...

----------


## pinki11

بنات ابي وحده اتوفر لي اغراض من النت واتكون عمولتها بسيطه  :Smile:

----------


## نبت زايد2009

مطلوب نفس هالنشط ،،،بسعر معقول،،،

----------


## صبا الخليج

ابغى شموع مال الاذن لالام الرأس والتهاب الاذن من التاجرة على ما اظن كعبية

----------


## uae_student

ابغي ساااااعه فراري لونها اسود ماركه اصليه ومب مهم السعر
اهم شي دفع سلم واستلم

----------


## * أم علي *

الغاليات ابغي وحدة تطلب لييي اغراض من النت ........ ولها عمولتها طبعا ^^

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد وحده تصمم لي بطاقه حق توزيعات

----------


## جرح صامت

التاجره الي تبيع مدس البشت يا ريت تراسلني باسرع وقت

----------


## om adham

عايزه حد يوفرلي الاكمام الواسعه اللي بدل بدي الكارينا

وصورتها اهي

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكتاب .؟؟؟ 

every girl guide to life


من موقع امازون ؟؟؟

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا سماعات البلاك بيري الكبيرة اللي يي شكلها نفس سماعات التيلفونات القديمة..
أبا سعر مناسب مب مبالغ فيه..

----------


## ماي العين

ادور على تاجره اظن من عيمان اتبيع اجارات و زيتون وسمن وقمصان نوم وشباصات

سنة 2006
كنت دووووم اشتري منها اجار وكانت اتبيع الغرشه ب 20 درهم

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اغراض الحمام المغربي المجموعه كااامله باخذ من ارخص تاجره,, و اتكون مجموووعه الله يخلييكن...و الي ما برد عليها السموحه ترى توصلني 100رساله فاليووم...

----------


## أنا الأحلى

لو سمحتن اللي تبيع مفارش للطاولات ترسلي الصور او تعطيني رابط الملف اللي عارضة الصور فييه ضرووووري بليز أبا شي راقي و حلو

----------


## قلبي سعيد

مرحبا خواتي .....
بغيت التاجره الي اتبيع الحاجز الامني الي ينحط تحت الباب بغيت كميه فياريت الي اتعرفها
اتخبرني بغيته ضروري

----------


## احساس33

باقة ورد باللون الاخضر  :Frown:

----------


## ام نزوي

مين ممكن توفر لي قميص نوم ناعم باللون الاحمر

----------


## فيونكه صفرا

السلام عليكم 
ادور وحده اتوفرلي كل ما يتعلق بالحلويات 
من كل شي وبوكسات وصحون 
ما بغي اخذ شي واحد او اثنين من وحده ابغي اشيا وايده اتوفرلي اياهن تاجره وحده ومشكورين

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*لو سمحتن ابا جلابيات دانتيل حفر نوعية ممتازه ما تقصر ولا تتحبب

وابا نعال جيل لونه اسود كعب يكون مريح هب قاسي ويعور 
*

----------


## كزابلانكا

مرحبا 

اذا في حد من التاجرات اتبيع الماس اتمنى اتراسلني

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي ايباد 2 بنص سعر السوق او اقل عن 2000درهم

----------


## m-zoon

ابغي كركم للوجه بس ززززززززززززززين

----------


## ريم بنت راشد

تآجرآ آ آ ت بليييز .. أبا وحده تطلب لي من النت 
وادفعلها مقدم رصيد والباقي سلم واستلم 

ضروووورري الله يجزاكن خير ^.*

----------


## بيبي الشقية

بغيت نعول كعب ومسطحة
وسعر النعال الواحد تقريبا 100 او اقل من 100
قياس 41 
الي تعرف اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> ابغيه بلاك بيري تورش الاسود يكون اقل عن سعر السوق
> حصلته على 1900 .. اذا بحصله اقل زين
> 
> وابغي ايباد 1 بدون كام
> راسلتني تاجره وما ردت علي بعدها
> 
> اللي تقدر توفرلي اياه .. وتحطلي السعر كم
> ما تسالني
> يعني تذكرلي سعره بالواي فاي كم وسعره بال3 جي
> ...



ابغي بعد كتاب للطبخ باللغه الاثيوبيه

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد وحده توفرلي ساعات للأطفال سبونج بوب و شوبر مان 
ومنتجات سبونج بوب كلها للأولاد و للبنات 
بسعر زين لأني بأخذ كميه
وأريد يونيفرم للخدامات تفصيل مب مالات السوق الجاهزات 
وتكون اليد طويله و القميص لين الركبه و القطعه من النوعيه الزينه

----------


## هديل المشاعر

صباح الخير

بغيت وحدة من التاجرات توفر لي صياني الكيك و الكب كيك و الحلويات باشكال متنوعة و مختلفة

الوردات و الدمية و القلوب و شكل الدب 

يعني اريد حركات متنوعة و حلوة اقدر اتفنن فيها

----------


## همـ العين ـس

السلام عليكم

بنــــــــــــــــــــــــات مـــنو تبيع زبـــــــــــــدة الشيـــــــــــا وزبــــــــدة الكاكاو الخـــــــــــــــــــــام 

بليـــــــــــــــــــــــز الي تبيعـــــــــــهم تراسلنــــــــــــــــــــــي..

----------


## شجون 2009

الملعب المائي 

او النطيطات الي تنحط في البيت لليهاال 


ابغه بسعر معقوول

----------


## UM.AMAL

السلام عليكم و الرحمه . . 

اممم انا من كم يوم جفت موضوع عن وحده تبيع أدوات الكيك و التزيين و غيرهآ 
بس ضيعت الموضوع . . و عيزت و أنا أدوره . -___- . 

ممكن اللي تعرف العضوه او الموضوع . تطرش لي الرآبط . 

بس هي مب رودة دبي . . ^^" . . 

اتريآآآكم و السموحه . .

----------


## m-zoon

ابا تاجرة توفر لي كركم للوجه بسرررررعة

----------


## * أم علي *

ابا تاجرة تطلب لي من موقع ..... بس يكون عندها حسااب في بوظبي الاسلامي

----------


## معاني راقيه

ابغي تاجره توفر لي لزقات الزنود الشفافه اتمنى تعرفونها
اللي تلبس تحت الملابس ضروري وبسرعه بلييييييز

----------


## بلا قيود

ابا كلينكس التان 

وحده كانت توفره ممكن تتواصل وياي

----------


## .Paris.

السلام عليكم

ياليت تاجرات لصقات الظفور (Minx) يراسلوني على الخاص .. وشكراً مقدماً

----------


## ريماس $

حبايبي منوه تقدر توفرلي مسكرة ماكس فاكتر + 

اكمام شرات هذيل بس لون بنفسجي

----------


## ra3yt mood

منو تبيع او تقدر توفرلي بالطوات ... جاكيات الطوال للسفر وقمصان للسفر

----------


## اونومومينتو

بنات من عندها جلابيات مع شيلهن بلجمله بس اريدهن بسعر مناسب بغرض التجاره وتعرض لي صورهن والاسعار

----------


## Rالشامسية

السلام عليكم
ابى شي يورد الشفايف والويه
لاني الصراحه امس استحيت من زوجي قالي تبيني ابادلج بالشفايف
لان شفايفي بيض مب ورديات
وهو يحب الشفايف الورديات
فياليت اللي عندها شي غير الروج تطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا لبس حواامل كيووت وهاادي يناسب للعيد 
بكون حامل في السابع بإذن الله

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

فديتكم ابغي اي فون 4 الاسود
يكون باقل عن سعر السوق

+

كتاب تعليم الطبخ للاثيوبيات


الصور والاسعار على الخاص

^_^

----------


## معاني راقيه

السلام عليكم..

حبيباتي منوه تقدر أتوفر لي صندل mbt الأصلي

وانا مسافره 25/6
وأباه قبل هذا التاريخ

في إنتظاركن حبيباتي
 :Anotherone:

----------


## دهن العووووود

أبي آله ستكرات الحناء بسعر معقول بليز ..

----------


## عالم

> السلام عليكم
> انا شي يورد الشفايف والويه
> لاني الصراحه امس استحيت من زوجي قالي تبيني ابادلج بالشفايف
> لان شفايفي بيض مب ورديات
> وهو يحب الشفايف الورديات
> فياليت اللي عندها شي غير الروج تطرشلي عالخاص


وانا بعد

----------


## عالم

حبوبات تاجرات العبي ابغي شي جاهز ومرتب بس سعرهم مايكون غالي 
في انتظار الصور والاسعار

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

..

----------


## الذوق

هلا حبيباتي..
في تاجرة منزله موضوع عن توزيعات وكانت على شكل كورة شفافه في داخلها ريشة طاووس .
بحث عن موضوعها وما لقيته منو تقدر تساعدني ؟

----------


## باقة بنفسج

ابغي هدية تخرج

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

ابا رقم اتصالات 050

----------


## الطموحه

*بنات منو تقدر تقول لي وين بلقى شرات هالأكواب .؟*  
** 
*تكون بلاستيكية بغطاء .؟*  
*و كراتين علب الكب كيك ؟*  
 
*ضروري*

----------


## Rالشامسية

منو تقدر توفر لي شرات اللبسه الخضراء اللي في هالفيديو

----------


## سلامي ليوا

مرحباا حباااااااااااااايبي
ضروري بلييييييييييييز اباا وحده تطلبي من موقع اجنبييي
وتااخذ مني عمووولة بسيطه


ضرووووووووووري بليز ابا اطلب كمية  :Smile:

----------


## shy6o0nah

خواتي اريد وحده تصمم لوقو اذكر وحده اسمها ابداع بس ماحصلتها 

اللي تصمم لوقواات ترسلي خاص

----------


## هاجس القلوب

> السلام عليكم
> ابى شي يورد الشفايف والويه
> لاني الصراحه امس استحيت من زوجي قالي تبيني ابادلج بالشفايف
> لان شفايفي بيض مب ورديات
> وهو يحب الشفايف الورديات
> فياليت اللي عندها شي غير الروج تطرشلي عالخاص




نفس الطلب مه انه شفايفي قرمزيه

----------


## فجر النواعم

> *بنات منو تقدر تقول لي وين بلقى شرات هالأكواب .؟* 
> 
> ** 
> *تكون بلاستيكية بغطاء .؟*  
> *و كراتين علب الكب كيك ؟*  
>  
> 
> *ضروري*


 
نفس الطلب بس بغيت الكر تون اللي فوووووووووووق

----------


## bellegirl

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

بغيت مصورة عندها منكان تصور لي جلابيات صور بروفيشنل وحلوة


وفي انتظاركن ^^*

----------


## هاجس القلوب

مرحبا تجوووراتنا الحلواتت فديتكن مَنَـــ?ــو تقدر توفر لي معالج الشعر شيلفر موون أنــْْ?ـْْـا مره خذيته مــ?????????????????ـن عند تاجره ف المنتدى و مَّـْ???ـْـْآ اذكرها مَنَـــ?ــو بـ 60 درهم والحين ف وحده عارضتنه بــ 245 اعتقد وهذا السعر مبالغ فيه الصراحه ابا التاجره اللي اتبيعه بسعر رخيص بلييييز تراسلني ع الخاص. 

وبعد اللي تاجر بالملعب الصابوني بعـْْ?ـْْد تراسلني

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

مرحبا تاجراتنا
بلييييييييييييييز اللي عندها اي شي يخص الدانتيل بكل الوانه يعني بديهات أو عبي أوجواتي أو أي شي أي شي دانتيل

----------


## كتومه

خواتي بغيت من التاجرات اللي عندها فكره اقدم فيها هدية ... الهدية بيزات ,, بس ابا فكره كيف اقدمها ؟؟؟؟ 

ابنتظار ابداعاتكم خواتي

----------


## الليدي نتالي

السلام عليكن

ادور على 

1) منظم الشنطة

2) اطقم الصلاة

مشكورات مقدما

----------


## حقيقة سراب

ابا لبس حق ليلة حنا بس تكون فكرته يديده (مش حق عروس)
وابا لونه اخضر

----------


## الهفآيف}-

تاجرات العبي طرشولي روابطكم 
ابا شي حلو وراقي او انا اعطيها الموديل وتسويه لي 
بس بلييز مابا اسعار خياليه

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> ..


 
*+*

*أبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي* 

*وبلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز*

*الي بتحصلي اياه والله لا اطرشلها هديهـ بس تحصلووووووووولي اياه* 

*والهديه مو اي شي ،، شي راااااقي وجميل*

*ابا وحده اتكون شوية متفيجة لانه الشغلانه فيها تنبيش فالانترنت*

*ابي وحده ادورلي ع صورة كيكة مالات التخرج*

*الكيكة عبارة عن* 

*ثلاث كتب فوق بعض وحذالهم نوتة و دوا منجب وكمن شي بعاد مو ذاكرة*

*الكتب من بينهم كان كمستري [ كيمياء ]* 

*الي اتحصلي هالشي* 

*ربيييييييييييييي يعطيها الف الف عافيه*

*لاني من متى ادور ومومحصلة*

*بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز هالاسبوع ابيه*

*وشكرا لكل من حاولت*

----------


## أحلام الماسة

السلام عليكم

ممكن حد يوفر لي سجادة الجيب على شكل محفظة

مع الصور

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

بشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم مابيهم هيك فري 

بشترييييييييييييي بس ابي 50 حبه لو تاجرة اطرش 25 والثاني 25 بعاااااااد اووكي

بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## الليدي نتالي

السلام عليكن

ادور على 

1) منظم الشنطة

2) اطقم الصلاة

3) ادوات واغراض الترتيب (للسيارة ، البيت، مثلا اكياس السيارة مثلا علاقة الطرابيش وغيره)
مشكورات مقدما

----------


## أم فطوومه

منو تسوي توزيعات حلويات ولا كيك؟؟؟

----------


## اميرة ^^

بناات أبغي نفس هالشنطة لون بنفسجي نفس الصورة
أو لون بني
مب شرط ماركة بس اهم شي النوعية زيينة

----------


## فوآغي

مطلوب :

شنط ماركه كبيــره ( Fendi - YSL - Bulberry - marc jacobs - LV - Chloe - dolce gabbana (

المهم انهم يكونون كبار

واساور ماركه ونعول كعب عالي ماركه سايز 40 او 39.5

كل شي يكون أصلي ..

----------


## غير النآس

ابغي حد يسويلي هالطقم بسعر حلوو

----------


## عالم

> تاجرات العبي طرشولي روابطكم 
> ابا شي حلو وراقي او انا اعطيها الموديل وتسويه لي 
> بس بلييز مابا اسعار خياليه


انا بعد بس ابي جاهز ^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21
> 
> بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز
> 
> بشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم مابيهم هيك فري 
> 
> بشترييييييييييييي بس ابي 50 حبه لو تاجرة اطرش 25 والثاني 25 بعاااااااد اووكي
> 
> بلييييييييييييييز


جاري البحث الى الان

----------


## هدير البحر

خواتيه اباااااااااااااا منكن دراسة جدوى لمشروع مكتبة وقرطاسية وعمل بحوث بليززززززززززززززززز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

كتب تعليم الطبخ باللغه الاثيوبيه

----------


## تاليه

منو من التاجرات اللي تقدر توفرلي من موقع فكتوريا سيكرت ... و الدفع يكون سلم واستلم
حابع اطلب قمصان نووم

----------


## انت غـلاي

بغيت غرض من سوق مينا بزار او سوق الراس في دبي 

منو خوااتي تقدر تساعدني وان شاء الله لها اتعابها 

ضرووري بليييز

----------


## هاجس القلوب

> خواتي اريد وحده تصمم لوقو اذكر وحده اسمها ابداع بس ماحصلتها 
> 
> اللي تصمم لوقواات ترسلي خاص



نفس الطلب ويييييييينها

----------


## اسوومه

بنات ... 
مطلوب لاب توب 
laptop notebook 
آيسر او اي نوع ثاني 
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A...bbIwthb4Qpu3zt 

ويكون سعره اقل عن 800 درهم 


وطلب الثاني 
ابا جرج مال كاميرا كانون موديل 305D
الي يكون جرجه كبير الحجم (تقريبا ) 


ضروري الي تقدر توفر لي الجرج و لاب ^^

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

ابا رقم اتصالات اسبيشل
سرييييييييييييييييع^^

----------


## AL-jawaher

> ابا لبس حواامل كيووت وهاادي يناسب للعيد 
> بكون حامل في السابع بإذن الله


انا بعد ابغي وياليت باسعار معقوله 
والسموحه منج راعيه الطلب

----------


## ام شرياس

ابااااااااا كيكة تخرررررررج ونجاااااااااح

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

بشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم مابيهم هيك فري 

بشترييييييييييييي بس ابي 50 حبه لو تاجرة اطرش 25 والثاني 25 بعاااااااد اووكي

بلييييييييييييييز_

----------


## برستيجيهـ

ابـــا بـلاك بـيـري بـــولــد 9700 لون ابيض وبسعر اقل من سعر السوق

----------


## موزنا

بناات حد يقدر يوفر لي مسك اصلى الابيض والاسود بس يكوون على شكل بخااخ

لكن اناا ماا اقصد مسك الطهااره .. ابي المسك العاادي بس يكوون اصلي 

ابي النوعين ..... بليييييز

----------


## احساس-بسمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بغيت منكم ياحلوات منظم السنتيانات لانه وايد تعبني وابا بعد مره شفته بس نسيته هذا اللي يحطون تحته المدخن والعباية تكوووون معقلقة- استغفر الله نسيت اسمه
ابا ستيانات يكون الخيوط مالها كريستال نفس اللي ف نعوومي وابا تاتووو الجسم بلووووووون اسوود- مع هذا الشريط اللي يتعلق بالرجل على شكل دانتيل او هذا اللبس الداخلي يكون عباره عن دلاغ وهاف وشي يتعلق بالدلاغ هههه ما عرف اسمه المهم ملابس داخلية راسلووووني على الخاص حبابيبي والله
واباااا بعد هدية حلوة لربيعتي واغراض للسيارة - 
بس هذا اللي اابااااه

----------


## الدكتورة87

هلا خواتي 
انا قاعده ادور حاليا شمع الكرستال >> الجهاز يعني 

اذكر قبل في تاجرات كانو يبيعونه 
اللي اتبيعه اتراسلني بليز 

 :Smile:

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت بلاك بيري اقل من سعر السووووووق

----------


## غير النآس

> ابغي حد يسويلي هالطقم بسعر حلوو

----------


## نبض الشارقة

كتاب تعليم الطبخ باللغه الاثيوبيه

----------


## رحلة أمل

ابا وحده تسويلي توقيع غاااوي 

وبنفس الوقت رخيص..

----------


## هدير البحر

حبوبات اي تاجرة تقدر توفرة لي وبكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟شاي العافية الاخضر

----------


## ريانة الجنان

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مرحبا أخواتي سيدات الامارات الاعزاء 

لو سمحتوا بغيت أسال عن هالمنتج ووين يبيعونه لأني دورت برأس الخيمه وما لقيت 

* كريم الهالات من ليفيان * وهذي صورته: 



* وكريم ليفيان الكولاجين للبشرة >> في حد أستعمله وفاد عنده 

شكراً لكم

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شهد العسل ؟؟ 

وبعد بغيت وحدة توفر لي اللبان المر (لبان ذكر ) من السعودية .. واهم شي يكون طعمه مررررر واللي عندها اطرش لي صورته عالخاص

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

> _بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21_
> 
> _بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز_
> 
> _بشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم مابيهم هيك فري_ 
> 
> _بشترييييييييييييي بس ابي 50 حبه لو تاجرة اطرش 25 والثاني 25 بعاااااااد اووكي_
> 
> _بلييييييييييييييز_


جاري البحث

----------


## عيمية_مزيونة

منو تقدر توفر لي كريم اولاي بالتوت البري اللي كنا نستخدمه قبل يكون اصلي امانه

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

كتاب تعلم الطبخ بالاثيوبي

----------


## العطر

خواتي لو سمحتوا ابا توزيعات طلوع

بس تكون شي مميز وغريب مب تقليدي

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي كتاب الطبخ المترجم بالاندونيسي

----------


## دمووووع

*ابغي مدسات وقماطات للبيبي*

*وين التاجرات اللي يبيعن سوالف البيبيات ؟؟*

*بليز اللي عندها طلبي اطرش لي الصور والاسعار والا على الاقل لينكات المواضيع* 


*بانتظاركم*

----------


## miss-cool

مرحباا خواتي منو من التاجرات تقدر اتوفرلي استكرات الحنا أو التاتو 

وبعد بغيت توزيعات مميزه للبيبي

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

_بغيييييييييت اجياس مكياج فورايفير 21

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ارجوووووووووووكم بس 50 حبة بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

بشترييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهم مابيهم هيك فري 

بشترييييييييييييي بس ابي 50 حبه لو تاجرة اطرش 25 والثاني 25 بعاااااااد اووكي

بلييييييييييييييز_

----------


## سيده مصرية

> منو تقدر توفر لي كريم اولاي بالتوت البري اللي كنا نستخدمه قبل يكون اصلي امانه


نفس الطلب بلييييييييييييز

----------


## الليدي نتالي

شامبو البابونج

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

> منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شهد العسل ؟؟ 
> 
> وبعد بغيت وحدة توفر لي اللبان المر (لبان ذكر ) من السعودية .. واهم شي يكون طعمه مررررر واللي عندها اطرش لي صورته عالخاص

----------


## Attractive ~

بنات بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز ابا مانيكان اسود عريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييض هب صغير 

اترياكن خواتي

----------


## حرمه يديده

بنااااااات .. أبي تاجرات البرانيص و الكفرات 
و تاجرات الشغلات الرومانسيه 
تاجرات ملابس الأطفال اللي من بررررع البلاد 
تاجرات شغلات المواليد و النفاس 
يراسلوني و يطرشون روابط موضوعاتهم(( حشه تنبيه مب طلب خخخخخخخخ ))

----------


## ماركه مسجلة

السلام عليكم ه 
بنات من يقدر يوفرلي مني جلابيه باشكال حلوه يراسلني عالخاص

----------


## سمر 111

من تروم توفر فيرالتكسير
صناعة امريكية

----------


## ام ساعد

بغيت قماطات ومدسات بحركات يديدة وأسعار مناسبه

----------


## بيبي الشقية

بغيت طقم شنطة ونعال
ويكون قياس النعال 41
الي تعرف اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## um reem8x

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بغيت هديه لاختي بمناسبة تخرجها 
وأبى تغليفها وااايد حلو وبقيمة 400 
بس المشكله أباها توصلني يوم الخميس 
إلي تقدر أساعدني بليييييز أطرش حقي 
رسالة عالخاص

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت جوتي تايقر لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص
لو فيه فيونكا حمرا يكون احسن ^^
انا شفت منه في سنتر بوينت بس المشكله مخلص
مابا سعر اوفر لاني محصلتنه بـ 30 درهم

----------


## ام حمده3

منو التاجره اللي تبيع الكاب الحراري للشعر مع حمام الزيت باراشوت

----------


## ماي العين

ابا صوابين معطره بسعر حلو

----------


## ام مبارك2

السلام عليكم
اخواتي ابغي احد يوفر لي زيت نيزون للشعر اذا ممكن
وياريت تذكرون لي سعر الزيت بكم
ولكن جزيل الشكر

----------


## noordubai

تاجرات منو يقدر يوفرلي اكياس للتوزيع جميع الأحجام بسعر حلو
بسرعه الله يخليكم

----------


## أم حمـد .

مطلوب عدسـات ملونـه نظـر ( -5 ) 
بنـآت بليـز ياريت لو تطرشولي ع الخـآص صورة العدسة المتوفر منهآ هالرقم 
لاني اشلق يوم ادش الموضوع يكون الكلام فوق تحت بالنسبـآلي وصدق مآعرف اي عدسة لاي رقم 
والسمـوحه

----------


## غير النآس

اريد قمصان نوم طويله او نص طويله او قصيره بس ماتكون تنكريه 
اهم شي السعر هههههه

----------


## أم حمـد .

> من تقدر اتوفر الكفرات 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا ما اعرف من وين بس رهيبات


انا ابا شراااتهم . . في حد يووفرهم ؟! 
والسموحة منج عود دبي ع الاقتبـآس

----------


## المحيربية

الغوالي بغيت وحده تساعدني وتسويلي لوجو خاص بقسمي في الشغل 

قسم سجلات السكان 
أبغا اللوجو يكون حلو وغاوي اسم مع حركات حلوة تفتح النفس حق اللوجو
ضروري أبغاه بسرعة واللي تسولي بطرشلها رصيد تلفون وأن حبت أطرشلها نص الرصيد والتص الثاني عقب ما تخلصلي اللوجو 

يالله همتكن بنات في انتظاركن عزيزاتي

----------


## **Qalb7sas**

ابي ارقام ولا بن كود للتاجرات ولا اي تاجره اتبيع عطوراات ومخلطااااااااات اترااسلني ع الخاص 

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## الاميرة11

هـــــــلا..~
تاجرات بغيت اسال منو منكم تسوي توزيعات للتخرج ماعليكم امر تطرشولي الروابط..~
فديتكم ما اقصد كيك وكب كيك لاني اسوي..بس اقصد توزيعات تخرج عطور او شوكليت او اي شي ممكن اوزعه فالدوام غير الكيك والكب كيك ..~
ويزاكم الله خير

----------


## سارة النعيمي

السلام عليكم
خواتي وين اقدر الاقي كتيبات الاذكار ومصاحف ومسابيح لاني اريد مجموعة تقريبا 200من وين اقدر احصلهم الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم يارب...
وباسعار حلوة اتريا رسايلكم ^_^

----------


## نور المنصوري

بغيت قمصان نوم وبيبي دول

بسعآر حلوه

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## رقوووي..

هلا حبوبات بغيت خاتم التسبيح الي عنده اتراسلني

----------


## وردة الربيـع

اخواتي ابا اطلب من موقع امازون

بطرشلكن الرابط الشي الي اباه

منو بتقدر توفره اليه 

؟
بلييز ظروري

----------


## عيناوية AF

ابي قمصان نوووم راقيـه ^^ ،،
شغل دانتيلات ^^ ،،

وابا التاجره اللي تبيع الكاب الحراري ،،

----------


## pinki11

بنات ابي حد يطلب لي من النت واتكون فايدتها معقوله
وبليز ابيها هالاسبوع

----------


## Ms.3wash

اللي تبيع أي مُنتج للتنحيف تراسلني .. ضروري ..

----------


## ام مبارك2

السلام عليكم
اخواتي ابغي احد يوفر لي زيت نيزون للشعر اذا ممكن
وياريت تذكرون لي سعر الزيت بكم
ولكن جزيل الشكر

الي عندها تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا بنات 
منو تروم توفر لي المشد الفرنسي 
كورسيه حليمة بولند .. 
بليييز ابا الفرنسي الاصلي مابا الصيني .. لانه الصيني عندي .. 
مع ذكر السعر وصوره واضحه بليز .. 
لانه لو طلع مب الاصلي برجعه لها .. 
والسموحه

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتسويلي فقاع(لقيمات) ؟؟؟ 

تراسلني 

وتحددلي السعر والكميه بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## miss pink2

ابا اشتري من موقع
ـ 
ـ منو من التاجرات الي بتشتري لي وتاخذ عمولتها

----------


## ايشوووت

ابا كفر بنفسجي دبل وبعد السنجل ابا لونه بنفسجي ...

----------


## سماريه جلكسيه

منو تقدر توفرلي عدسات الدميه بس بسعر مناسب

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتسويلي كب كيك باشكال حلوة 
4 بوكسات ؟؟؟

----------


## حليب رنبو

بنااااااااات بغيت توزيعات حلويات وكاكاو واكيك وايس كريم اقصد قوالب السويتات او حلى الكاسات الصغيرة

للاعراااااااااااااااس والمناسبات والعزايم

بليييز اللي تعرف تخبرني وتراسلني عالخاص بالصور والاسعار

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

_بنات بغيت كتب سابع وخامس وثالث 

للمدارس النموذجية في ابوظبي

اللي ماتبي كتب عيالها

تتواصل معاي على الخاص_

----------


## الناعمة_999

مرحبا بنات 
منو تروم توفر لي المشد الفرنسي 
كورسيه حليمة بولند .. 
بليييز ابا الفرنسي الاصلي مابا الصيني .. لانه الصيني عندي .. 
مع ذكر السعر وصوره واضحه بليز .. 
لانه لو طلع مب الاصلي برجعه لها .. 
والسموحه

----------


## عشقي اجرام

من متى وانا خاطري ف كـبه و ورق عنب .. 

بس مب محصله حد يسويلي 

ف الشهامه ولا الرحبه
وحده من التاجرات ..

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتسويلي بثييث ( خبيصه ) و شباب ؟؟؟


تراااااااااااااااسلني

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

مرحبا خواتي

الغوالي ابا هدي اربيعاتي الخريجات هديه اتكون كذكرى ما ابا ساعه ولبس وعطور هالامور ابا شي للذكرى

انا فبالي البراويز اللي تنكتب فيها عبارت بس ما عرفت وين احصلها فخاطري شي يديد وراقي ضرووري يكون اسبوع الياي

----------


## تعبت أشكي

السلام عليكم خواتي 

بغيت اطقم صلاة هدايا 

ابغي اطقم مشجرة وتكون قطعه وحده ومزمومة عند اليدين 

بس ابا سعر معقول يعني بحدود ال50 للقطعه وابغي 6 قطع 

وابغي ثنتين للصغار ( تنورة وقميص ) لعمر 5 و4 سنوات وبسعر معقول 

وابغي طين البحر الميت ماركة rivge 

وشكرا

----------


## lolali..!

لو سمحتوا اريد توزيعات للولاده

دورت فوق 10 صفحات ما لقيت ولا موضوع !
قبل وايد كنت اشوف توزيعات حق المستشفى 
اشكال مراضع وعلب وحركات وايد

اباهن ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## so_cool

سلام عليكم بغيت رش رذاذ الشعر لتغطية فراغات الشعر

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## shbany

ابغي فستان

----------


## mooni

*منو ممكن توفر لي راس مانيكان ينفع اتعلم عليه* 
*الماكياج تراسلني ع الخاص بسرعه وضروووووري*

----------


## mao

منو اتبيع فساآتين ولاآ جلاآبياآت تنفع للعيييد بليز الي عندهاآ اتراسلني

----------


## ryami3

ابا الاخت دانتيلا ( عضوه تاجره )
ابا قباضات من عندها بلييييييييز

----------


## الليدي نتالي

شامبو او ماء البابونج

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنــــــآآآت ابا وحده تسوي محااااااااااااااااااااشي وغيره .. بس تكون ف الشهامه او الرحبه .. وتوصل

----------


## عالية الغالية

> بنااااااااات بغيت توزيعات حلويات وكاكاو واكيك وايس كريم اقصد قوالب السويتات او حلى الكاسات الصغيرة
> 
> للاعراااااااااااااااس والمناسبات والعزايم
> 
> بليييز اللي تعرف تخبرني وتراسلني عالخاص بالصور والاسعار



نفس الطلب

----------


## so_cool

> سلام عليكم بغيت رش رذاذ الشعر لتغطية فراغات الشعر


بليز التاجره اللي عرضته تراسلني او دلوني علا رابطها

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد فستان ناعم يكون استرج 
أو حرير شغله حلوووو يديد مقاس لارج

----------


## يسوووورة

*أخواتي الغاليات 
مين تقدر توفر لي من عند العطار
عشبة عباءة السيدة 
ضروري 
باسرع وقت بسبب السفر 
جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفرلي قمصان للأطفال فيهن رسمة أم اند أمز

----------


## mooni

*منو ممكن توفر لي راس مانيكان ينفع اتعلم عليه* 
*الماكياج تراسلني ع الخاص بسرعه وضروووووري*

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

> السلام عليكم
> وين ممكن أحصل لبان سماره المصري اللي ماله نكهه او طعم او الليان العربي بس يكون نوعه زين وما يلصق بالاسنان
> ويزاكم الله خير


هل في وحده من التاجرات توفر هالشي؟

----------


## حرمة الظاهري

مرحبا اماراتيات

بليز بليز بغيت وحده تبيع الخلطه الصابونيه بس تكون اصليه وتبيض الجسم 

وفي عضوه بعد الله يذكرها بالخير اتبيع كفرات للسرير باسعار معقووله تراسلني

----------


## حرمة الظاهري

منو توفر لي منتجات افوون للبشره والجسم والمكياج 

ملابس صيفيه وبيجامات لي ولبنتي بس تكون على الموضه وفاشون واسعار معقووله 

الخلصه الصابونيه ياريت تاجره تراسلني وتكون مضممونه نتايجها

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

السلام عليكم خواتي

خواتي التاجرات اذا حد يقدر يوفر لي الآتي:

قمصان نوم وجلابيات للبيت يناسب الحامل والمرضع ويكون قماشه قطن ناعم نوعية ممتازة او حرير طبيعي نوعية ممتازة (مو حرير هندي) قياس L شرط ان يكون شكله والوانه حلوة وراقية (مو ليلامي)..
يكون طويل والكم مش مهم طويل او قصير ومفتوح من الأمام (للرضاعة)، او بدون اذا كانت فتحة العنق ممكن تتوسع.. اتمنى توفر ألوان مختلفة، السادة والمشجر، السكسي والعملي، والدفع سلم واستلم، أنا داخل بوظبي

في حالة توفر المطلوب يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص، باستقبل رسايلكم لين بداية شهر 9 وبعدين بإذن الله بانشغل عنكم

----------


## galb._.5lly

أريد علب لتوزيعات تخرج

من دون حلاوة بس علبه

أريدهم بسيطين وصغار

بليز سعر مناسب لاني أريد كمية كبيييييرة

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## الحرف العنيد

مطلووووووووووب عصير لولو مثلج ..يمي يمي

----------


## سميتك الغالي

مرحبا ابى اي تاجره تقدر اتسويلي شباصات باسرع وقت

----------


## بيبي الشقية

بغيت ثياب حق العيد
ابغي شيء مميز ما يتواجد في السوق
ما بغي قطع ولا مخورات
ابغي شيء احلى وارقى
وباسعار مناسبة
وقياسات عودة لاني مليانة اكس لارج تقريبا
الي تعرف اتراسلني ع الخاص ضروري

----------


## fifi_girl

خـواتي التـاجرات العزيزات الغاليات  :Big Grin: 

الي تسوي احلى كشري و ورق عنب و كب كيك من إيدنها الحلوة ترااااااسلني

لأن ماشاء الله واايد تاجرات و المشكلة ما احصل مواضيكم  :Frown:

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## دلوعة قلبو

السلام عليكم

شخبااركن؟


الغاليات منوو تبيع النيله للتبييض..؟؟؟

والا منوو تقدر توفرها حقي بس بشرط تكوون الاصليه..

وتسلمن..

----------


## miss.floower

السلام عليكم ..
فديتكن منيه تقدر توفرلي ..
حلاوه ** قيتو الالمانيه ** بسعر الجمله ....
إلي تقدر سواء كانت تاجره او لاء تراسلني بسرع وقت ,,,,
ضرووووووووري اتريا الر د ......

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تنكري وبيبي دوووووووووووووووووووووول بليز 
وجرابات دلععععععععععع وهيلاهووبااات

----------


## um-beereg3

منووووه تسوي كيس ويا لوقوا بسعر حلو

----------


## OM ABDALLA

بنات مين تعرف وين يبيعون شورت تكبير المؤخرة لي فيه سيليكون مب اسفنج لي تعرف تخبرني او تاجرة تبيعه

----------


## ام جيهان

التاجره هيام ياريت تراسلنى 
او تاجره عندها كريم للكلف وتفتيح البشره وازالة الاسمرار حولى العيونى 
ضرورى لصديقتى

----------


## غرنوقة البدو

مرحبا بنات، 
أبى زيت اسمة "كيشوردهني"
و زيت "ترشوب"
وهذي صورهم ::


اللي تقدر توفرهم لي تراسلني بلييييز..

----------


## miss.floower

السلام عليكم ..
فديتكن منيه تقدر توفرلي ..
حلاوه ** قيتو الالمانيه ** بسعر الجمله ....
إلي تقدر سواء كانت تاجره او لاء تراسلني بسرع وقت ,,,,
ضرووووووووري اتريا الر د ......

----------


## HONG

ابى كريم يوحد لون الوجه .

----------


## سر القمر

مرحبأ منو تقدر توفر ي لبس تنكريي للاطفال  :Smile:

----------


## شوق الحمادي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ابي جلابيات حلوة وكيوت للعيد الي تقدر توفر لي تراسلني

----------


## شوق الحمادي

التاجرة ام عبدالله
ابي اطلب طلبية شيخة الحريم
ابليييز الرجاء التواصل

----------


## أم زايد 77

أبى مغربيات قياس ميديم حرييييييييير او شيفونات بموديلات خفيفه للبيت والسهرات

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

مطلوب قمصان نوم رووووووووووووعه و يديده اقل من 100 درهم .. 


اللي عندها اتطرش لي مع الاسعار و السايز ,,

----------


## red apple

*مطلوووب نعووول كعب !!* 

*نفس جيييه* 


**


*آي لوون عآآدي !!*

*و آي ديزآآن* 

*بس يكون ستآآيل*

----------


## هديل المشاعر

*مساء الخير* 

*تاجرات أساور اليد ,, يا ليت ترسلون لي يديدكم* 

*اذكر كان في تاجرة تبيع شغلات حلوة دورت موضوعها ما لقيته و لا قدرت اتذكر نكها*

*و بالتوفيج لـ الجميع : )*

----------


## OM ABDALLA

> بنات مين تعرف وين يبيعون شورت تكبير المؤخرة لي فيه سيليكون مب اسفنج لي تعرف تخبرني او تاجرة تبيعه

----------


## غــــــلا

ابا وحده تطلب لي من مواقع برا وتكون فالبلاد

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## um-beereg3

> منووووه تسوي كيس ويا لوقوا بسعر حلو

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا جواتي رااقيه حق بنوته عمرها 4 سنوات...و السعر مهم

----------


## الاميره نوف

مطلووب كام كانون بسعر حلوو

----------


## العطر

> خواتي لو سمحتوا ابا توزيعات طلوع
> 
> بس تكون شي مميز وغريب مب تقليدي

----------


## روضة الابتهال

منو تسوي جي لاني ابا اسوي بتيلفون

http://www.google.ae/imgres?imgurl=h...ch&um=1&itbs=1

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## LaurenChic

ابا غطاااااااااء المرحاااااااااااااض
مابا جمله او درزن لأنه ما ابا ابيع >.< وماراح استفيد بشيء اذا خذت وااااااااايد 
الي عندها تراسلني و انا ابا 3 اكيااااااس 



ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري باسرع وقت خواتي 

وانا جاااااااااااااااااادة

والله يوفق لكم ان شاء الله

----------


## كل الحلا

ابا بلاك بيري الكيرف بسعر ارخص من السووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام نزوي

اريد :
صابون التبييض من بارتنر لوف الاصلي بليز
استكرات حناء ..نقوش ناعمة 
شوكولاة للرسم على الجسم

----------


## ashash

تاجرات الجلابيات الراقية للعيد و المناسبات

----------


## العطر

خواتي ابا وحدة تسويلي من هالاكياس حق توزيعات طلوع

يعني نفس هالحجم تقريبا اصغر بشوي




ياليت تراسلني باقرب وقت مع التفاصيل والاسعار

----------


## غير النآس

اريد طقم البشت للنونو بسعر حلو معاه سلة البيبي
والي سعرها اوكيه براسها

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابا بالطوهات رسمية للسفر 
وبووت سطاحي عملي

----------


## مستهامه

أبي تاجرة توفرلي حشوة البف المطور (volume hair base) مثل هالصورة بهالرابط :


http://charmzgalore.files.wordpress....pg?w=308&h=310

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

رَوايِاتُ ، 
بوَليسيُهِ ،, 
واِقعيهُ ,،
أجتماعيهُ ,
وغييرهُ ، 
بسَ بعيُد عن الخيالُ و الرومانسيهُ ، (=
وبَإسعارُ جميييلهُ ، ,

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

منو اتسويلي اسماء على سلاسل او اسوار اباها هالاسبووووع بلييييز

----------


## full options

> أبي تاجرة توفرلي حشوة البف المطور (volume hair base) مثل هالصورة بهالرابط :
> 
> 
> http://charmzgalore.files.wordpress....pg?w=308&h=310




*وانا بعد بس ما با الحشوه تكون واايد كبيره اباها متوسطة*

----------


## غراوي

حبيباتي ..

اللي تسوي أكلات لذيذة في العين تراسلني .. أو تعرف حد يسوي ..
مثل ورق العنب والملفوف (المحاشي بأنواعها) .. الكشري والفطاير والمسخن ..
ومقبلات لذيذة وحلويات ..

وأسعارها تكون لذيذة بعد ..

في الانتظار ..

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

> *وانا بعد بس ما با الحشوه تكون واايد كبيره اباها متوسطة*


انا بعد ابغي

----------


## الهفآيف}-

حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 

وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## Ms.3wash

منتجااااات تنجيييف بليز واسعار معقووولة  :Smile:  ... 
بس ما ابا دهان ع الجسم .. ابا شاي او اي شي يخص الرجيم ينبلع .. 

بليييز ضرووري قبل نهاية هالشهر ..

----------


## الامل موجود

توزيعات ليلة حناء

----------


## بسومه الامارات

> بنااااااااات بغيت توزيعات حلويات وكاكاو واكيك وايس كريم اقصد قوالب السويتات او حلى الكاسات الصغيرة
> 
> للاعراااااااااااااااس والمناسبات والعزايم
> 
> بليييز اللي تعرف تخبرني وتراسلني عالخاص بالصور والاسعار



وانا بعد وتكون روووووعه
السموحه ع الازعاج

----------


## apple3

*وأنا بعد اريد كتاب طبخ ابداع لشذى 2004 وام نواف*

----------


## MOON_AD

لبسات للاولاد ماركات من 2الي 3 سنوات

----------


## أم مجدي34

بيجاامااات دلع 
اطقم برمودااا او شورتات قطنية 
بس قياس دبل اكس لارج
الصور والاسعار

----------


## ام هزاع3

ابي اسأل عن منااكير الي بالاقلاام الي ارسم علي اضفوري

----------


## ميار

هلا اخواتي التاجرات منو توفر لي كورسيه نفس التاجرة المتألقة ونفس سعرها ونوعيته ابي ثلاث كورسيه 

لانها ماتوفر للخارج

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

ابغي وحده تسوي محاشي فالعين او توصل العين

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى خلطات حق توحيد لون الجسم

----------


## أسماء

منو اللي تبيع مجفف الملابس العجيب ؟؟ضروووري

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت حد يوفرلي عطر اليوفوريا من كالفن كلر رجالي ونسائي 
باسرع وقت ممكن 
بس يكونن اصليات .... راسلوني عالخاص

----------


## &هجير&

مرحبا خواتي 


منو التاجره اللي عندها الة تنظيف الاظافر 

من قص وتشيل الخلايا الميته 

الي عندها ياريت تطرش لي علي الخاص السعر والصور 


شكرا

----------


## فطيمة

ادور على مخمرية غاوية لتاجرة معينه نسيت اسمها كانت منزله اراء كل اللى اخذو من عندها

----------


## سمسانه

بغيت حامل المكانس ابغي تقريبا 5 مع الاسعار والالوان المتوفرة بأسرع وقت ممكن بالاضافة للصور

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنـــآآت .. تــآجرات .. منو عندها كريم او حلــآوه .. تشل الشعر نهـآئيأأ ومايطلع مره ثــآنيه . بلييز اللي عندها تقولي .. ويارييت السعر يكون مناآسب

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

بغيت وحده اتسوي كب كيك وكيك للمناسبات الخاصه براس الخيمه ابغيه ليوم الثلاثا او بالكثير الاربعااء

----------


## احتاجك..

أبا آيباد 1 ^^

----------


## βйť ẳĻţђӘәb

هـلآ شح ـآآلـكم !


أبـآآ أقلام المناكير > تعبت أدورهن بليز الي عندها تخبـرنـي بسـررعهـ أباهن قبل السفـر

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

كريم تريتوسبوت

----------


## وردة ظبيانية

السلام عليكم خواتي

خواتي التاجرات اذا حد يقدر يوفر لي الآتي يراسلني على الخاص مع الصور:

قمصان نوم وجلابيات للبيت يناسب الحامل والمرضع ويكون قماشه قطن ناعم نوعية ممتازة او حرير طبيعي نوعية ممتازة (مو حرير هندي) قياس L شرط ان يكون شكله والوانه حلوة وراقية (مو ليلامي)..
يكون طويل والكم مش مهم طويل او قصير ومفتوح من الأمام (للرضاعة)، او بدون اذا كانت فتحة العنق ممكن تتوسع.. اتمنى توفر ألوان مختلفة، السادة والمشجر، السكسي والعملي، والدفع سلم واستلم، أنا داخل بوظبي

في حالة توفر المطلوب يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص، باستقبل رسايلكم من الحين و لين بداية شهر 9 وبعدين بإذن الله بانشغل عنكم

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> حبيباتي بغيت جوتي نمري ويا فيونكه حمرا لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه ونص 
> 
> وبعد بغيت شرات هالطوق بس بدال الدواوير ابا يكون تايقر بس نفس الالوان احمر واسود

----------


## -المزروعية -

فديتكن اللي تعرف وحدة تسوي شرات التاجرة فراشة الملونة تخبرني لانها موقفة استقبال الطلبيات يعني تسوي قبعات تخرج بكاكاو او تسوي بسكوت ملون وجي..وتكون اسعارها مناسبة ومشكووورات

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا نعالات وجواتي حق بنوته عمرها 4 سنوات...

----------


## نظرات حانيه

*بنات منو تقدر تييب لي بودرة الكولاجين الذهبية اليابانيه الاصليه لو سمحتوا الاصليه*

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بيجاامااات دلع 
اطقم برمودااا او شورتات قطنية 
بس قياس اكس لارج
الصور والاسعار

----------


## الذبوووحي

لو سمحتن تاجرات ابغي البناطلين الدانتيل كامل بلييييييز باسرع وقت

----------


## عنود الشامسي

شنط للسفر للملابس

----------


## أم عبادي وحسوني

جلابيات حلوه وبسييييييييطه

----------


## عشقي اجرام

بنـــآآآت .. ابا حلاوه او كريم يخفف الشعر ويزيله نهــآآآآئيــآآآآ

----------


## ام توتو 20

بليييز ابي عدسات باربي

----------


## احتاجك..

> أبا آيباد 1 ^^


وبعد أبا لبس حلو حق بنوتات اعمارهن شهر , سنة ونص, سنتين, و7 سنوات^^
ابا شي حلو يعيبهم وخفيف للعب..


وابا هدية لشاب بيسافر امريكا ,, عمره 26 سنة.. وابا شي مفيد ينفعه وهو هناك..

----------


## الليدي نتالي

معلاق الثياب معلاق الثياب معلاق الثياب

----------


## ورده نرجس

عبايات ساده استرج بقصاااااااااات ,, 


فري سايز ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووري ..

----------


## Alya Sharjah

السلام عليكم ورحمه 

انا ادور على صابوووون او كريم يفتح الجسم وبشره ويكون سعره معقووووووووول ونتيجته مضموووووونه ^^

وادور على ادواااااااااات طبخ مثل ادوات تزين الكب كيك وهاي سواالف الي تخلي شكل اكل راقي وحلو ^^

----------


## عيناويه 99

منو تقدرتوفرلي جهاز نو نو لازالة الشعر بسعر حلو

----------


## full options

> أبي تاجرة توفرلي حشوة البف المطور (volume hair base) مثل هالصورة بهالرابط :
> 
> 
> http://charmzgalore.files.wordpress....pg?w=308&h=310

----------


## نبض الشارقة

ابا ايباد1

----------


## ra3yt mood

الهيلاهوبات الغلاظ منو التاجره اللي كانت تبيعهن

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي عده البدكير منكير
بسعر مناسب
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## قلبي المجر

بغيت دراعات خفيفه ما تزيد عن 300 درهم 
واللي رسلولي قبل ارسوا مره ثانيه سوري لاني مسحت الرسايل بالغلط

----------


## دلوعه سواف

في تاجره نسيت اسمها كنت ماخذه عنها بخور بدهن العود ملكي ودخون فرنسي .وخذت عنها عطر اسمه رفيعه ووياه لوشن كريم اسمه رفيعه بعد

للاسف ناسيه اسمها وابا اطلب منها .............ياليت تراسلني ضروري

----------


## الليدي نتالي

لو سمحتن تاجرات ابغي البناطلين الدانتيل كامل 

+ 

معلاق الثياب

----------


## قلبUAE

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر لي

زبدة الشيا+ زبدة المانغو

----------


## إيمي الحلوة

> بغيت حامل المكانس ابغي تقريبا 5 مع الاسعار والالوان المتوفرة بأسرع وقت ممكن بالاضافة للصور


انااااااااا بعد ابغي بس وحده ,,, ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## أم نسايم

أبغي نعول فلااات مقاس 41
بس تكون اشكالهن كشخة يعني مثلا عليهن فلونكة والاهم تكون مريحة

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا نعالات و جواتي لبنوته عمرها 4 سنوات كيووت و الاسعار حلوووه

----------


## نبر ون

بنات بغيت نفس هالنعال ضرووووري بغيتها للسفر

----------


## عيؤنك لي

ابغي وحده تطلب من مواقع كوريه

احيد جفت وحده بس نسيت نكهااا

طرشولي عالخاص الي يعرف

----------


## فاطمـــــــة

بنات ثاني مرة اطلب 

بغيت كتب سابع وخامس وثالث للمدارس النموذجية بابوظبي بليييز اللي عند عيالها لاتفرهم

وبغيت اتواصل مع وحدة تدرس علاقات عامة واعلام او اتصال في جامعة زايد ضرووووري


انتظرها عالخااااااص

----------


## ام سلامة.

> أبغي نعول فلااات مقاس 41
> بس تكون اشكالهن كشخة يعني مثلا عليهن فلونكة والاهم تكون مريحة


انا بعد ... قياس 41 او 42 للفلات فوت ^_^

----------


## şυρәя мzαjyђ

فِلاتُ شكلهُ حلوُ , 
و بنآتيُ , و ألوان الصيفَ ^^ 

\\

الشنطَ الصغآرُ , بسُ سيرهنُ طويلُ يننلبسنُ ع العبآهُ ,,
وينحطنُ ع ينبُ ,

----------


## baby-.-pink

ابآ فستآن عروووووس لمصممين لبنانيين مشهورين 

مثل زهير مراد _ او ايلي صعب

ويكون يديد 
ويكون نااااااااااااعم ورآقــي

----------


## ام سلامة.

> ابغي ايباد 2 بنص سعر السوق او اقل عن 2000درهم


انا بعد

----------


## حلاتي بروحي

تاااااااااااااااااااجرات القباضات ايراسلوني بصور لقباضاتهم + سعر الدرزن كم + حجمها ..

والل يناسبني برد لهم ولا لا اسمحولي

----------


## Amo0one

> منتجااااات تنحييف بليز واسعار معقووولة  ... 
> بس ما ابا دهان ع الجسم .. ابا شاي او اي شي يخص الرجيم ينبلع .. 
> 
> بليييز ضرووري قبل نهاية هالشهر ..




اناا بعد ابااااااا اي شي للتنحيييييف 

بس مب كرييم 

واباااااااااه يكوون مضموووووون

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت من هالتيجان بالكورشيه بس بغيت داخلهن مطاط عشان يثبت ع الراس لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه

----------


## زهره كرز

ممكن اعرف اذا في وحده في المنتدى اتبيع كريم اساس حق الجسم  :Smile:  *

----------


## أحلام علي

بسوي حفلة فبيتنا تاريخ 23-6 ان شا الله

وابي تاجرات الاكل

مابي اسويلهم عشا

افكر بس بخفايف

سوالف مني ساندويج

كب كيك

كوكيز

وانا بالشارجة

^^

----------


## الهفآيف}-

بغيت من هالتيجان بالكورشيه بس بغيت داخلهن مطاط عشان يثبت ع الراس لبيبي قيرل عمرها سنه

----------


## ام توتو 20

عدسات باربي

----------


## βйť ẳĻţђӘәb

أبـا مضلهـ عليهـآ شع ـآر شانيـل ! 


الي عندهـآ تراسلني ياليت صورتهـآ والسـعر بعـد 

وشكـراً مقدماً

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

كريم تريتسبوت

----------


## baby-.-pink

أبا فستآن عروس رآقي ونعوم وبستآيل أوروبي

----------


## zoomyat

ادور بدي قطن كم طويل 
مابا هاي نك .. ابغيه العادي
وبسعر معقول ..

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابغي جلابيات او مغربيات مطرزة و راقية لبنوتات عمر 3 سنوات و 8 سنوات تكون خامتها ساري او حرير بسعر معقول وياريت جاهزة لان ماشي وقت للتفصيل و مابا مخور

بغيت جهاز Baby monitor الجهاز اللاسلكي لسماع البيبي في غرفة ثانية يكون فيه سماعين او اكثر و ياريت شاشه 

بغيت جواتي مقاس 31 و مقاس 25 موديلات كيوت و راقية او صندل و باسعار معقولة و باسرع وقت

----------


## بنت ابوها79

بنات ابا فستان عروس قصته السمكه وراقي يديد 
اترياكم ضروري وباسعار مناسبه

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا جواتي ونعالات حق بنوته عمرها 4 سنوات الشكل كيووت و السعر كمان كيووت

----------


## Mall.08

آي فون 4 / جديد ومب مستعمل
8 جيجا
16 جيجا
مع كامل ملحقاته

لأقل سعر

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابا لبس سباحه للمحجبات ضروووري

----------


## المصارعه

> ابغي وحده تطلب من مواقع كوريه
> 
> احيد جفت وحده بس نسيت نكهااا
> 
> طرشولي عالخاص الي يعرف


أنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا بعد ^^

----------


## برستيجيهـ

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..* 

*مطلوب بـلاك بـيري بولـــد 9780 جـديـد* 
*لــونـه ابيـض وسعــره أقــل مـن سعــر الســوق*

----------


## الوطنية

هلا. وغلا. الغوالي. 
شحالكم. 
اقول. فديتكم. ممكن. توفرو. لي. شنط. جوسي كوتور. المخمل
بليز. ضروري. 
ومشكورين. ويعطيكم. العافية

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

منوو تقدر توفر لي (آي لاينر) ماركة كاراجا وبسعر معقول
بغيت الاي لاينر مب الكحل

----------


## where

مرحبا 
لو سمحتوا بغيت كريم اساس لبشره جافه ينفع للصيف قصدي ما يسيح ويعطي شكل حلوا للبشره

----------


## فيض القمر

طقم نفاس بسعر حلو 
واشكال حلوه

----------


## احلى زعول

مرحبا أخواتي التاجرات منو تقدر توفرلي هديه رجاليه عبارة عن ساعة يد ونظارة وباقة ورد واتكون بسعر معقول يا ليت تتواصل وياي ع الخاص في اقرب وقت وبعد ياريت أترد علي بأقرب فرصه لأني ابي افاجا زوجي

----------


## PINK ! HEART

بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز تاجرات منتدانا عندي طلب ضروري ومستعجل 

ابا سرير الهواء السحري او السرير المائي يكون لشخص واحد نفس الي في الصوره ضرووووووووووري

----------


## ام ساعد

اللي تعرف حد يبيع كفرات حلوة لشخصين 

بليز بسرعه

----------


## أم مطر

مطلوب عبايات جاهزه 

خامة ندى رقم 1 

فري سايز والطول 60 

والاسعار معقوله مب اكثر من 500 اذا كان فيها شغل 

شكرا

----------


## حليب رنبو

بغييييييييييت توزيعات عطور ودخون ولوشنات باقرب وقت 

وسعر الحبة يبدأ من 5 دراهم ويا التغليف طبعا بليييييييييييييييز اللي تعرف تراسلني عالخاص بمواضيعها وصور شغلها بليز ماعندي وقت

----------


## عنود الشامسي

ابا شنط سفر حجم متوسط مب وااايد كبير وكوالتي وسعر حلو

----------


## ta_amy

السلام عليكم 

توزيعات طلوع حلوه ومميزه و التاجرة ياريت تحط صور لشكل التوزيعات اللي عندها؟؟؟؟

----------


## رقيقة

منو من التاجرات اللي اتبيع الشاي الاخضر للتنحيف ما ابا الفيتنامي 
ابا الشاي الاخضر بس العادي بس خاص بالتنحيف

----------


## النقبية80

أبا عبايات سادة بقصات تفصيل بسرعه بليز إلي عندها اطرش لي عالخاص بليز

----------


## أم زايد 77

محتاجه وحده اتدل عدل في جميرا في دبي توفرلي غرض طبي ،،،، لي تقدر تتواصل معايه عالخاص مشكوره ،،

----------


## راحة222

مطلوب جهاز بستلاين لشد وتكبير الصدر

----------


## غلايH

مطلوب حرمة من الفجيرة مختصة بسوالف الضياقة للمرابي


يعني شاي قهوة والحبة الحمرة 


اتريييييييييييييييييييييييا على الخاااااااااص

----------


## برستيجيهـ

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*



*مطلوب بـلاك بـيري بولـــد 9780 جـديـد* 
*لــونـه ابيـض وسعــره أقــل مـن سعــر الســوق*

----------


## ام مهاري25

بغيت ارقام واصل يديده وحلوه 
و ارقام دو بعــــد هب مشكله

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا فساتين فكتورية حلوة لبنات اعمارهن 3 شهور, سنة ونص, سنتين , 7 سنين , 16 سنة^^

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*..*

*بغيت جاكيتات الفرو* 

*اللون أبيض*

*الي تحصل شرات الصور زييييييييين بس قلتلكم قبل اللون أبيض*

*طرشووولي* 

*الصور + السعر ع الخاص*

*ويكون متوفر واذا ع الطلب مو اكثر من 3 اسابيع ويكون عندي*

*..*

----------


## Mall.08

آي فون 4 
8 جيجا
16 جيجا
يديد بكرتون

لأقل سعر

----------


## ~ همس ~

نو تقدر توفرلي المدخن الكبير اللي ينحط زينه فِيےِْ الصاله مثلا.

----------


## غلايH

مطلوب حرمة من الفجيرة مختصة بسوالف الضياقة للمرابي


يعني شاي قهوة والحبة الحمرة 


اتريييييييييييييييييييييييا على الخاااااااااص

----------


## mao

اباآ شي يمتتنن خواآآتي بلييز مب فاآتح شهيه بس لاآ يمتن بعد 

بلييييز شي مضمووون وبدعيلهاآ من كل قلبي , , 

وبليييز مابا اشياآ اتأثرر ع الجسم طبيعي فقط لاآ غير

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*..*

*بغيت جاكيتات الفرو* 

*اللون أبيض*

*الي تحصل شرات الصور زييييييييين بس قلتلكم قبل اللون أبيض*

*طرشووولي* 

*الصور + السعر ع الخاص*

*ويكون متوفر واذا ع الطلب مو اكثر من 3 اسابيع ويكون عندي*

*..*

----------


## هاجس القلوب

بنات فديتكن منو تقدر توفر لي ميداليه فروووووووو لونها 

ممكن ع الخاص

----------


## ام العون

خواتي التاجرات ادور جهاز شد الصدر بس مو البرا ابي اللي في بمب ينفخ الصدر ويرفعه .انا شفته مره عند تاجره ونسيت اسمها بعد ابي جهاز الديرمارولر الاصلي بس بسعر مو مبالغ فيه واشكركم

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

جلابيـــات شيفوون الرااقيـــه  :Big Grin: 

ع الخاااااااص ^^

----------


## دلوعة بودي

حبيباتي منوتقدر توفر بوكسات الكب كيك وبسعر حلو 
واذا وحده عندها رابط التاجره الي تبيع من هذي البوكسات ممكن اطرش لي على الخاص

*

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت نفس هشنط اللي تتعلق تقريبا http://www.m5zn.com/uploads/2011/5/2...hslitlz0d0.png
وبغيت نفس هالشنط للجوازات يوم السفر 
http://img.alibaba.com/photo/2650783...ort_Holder.jpg

----------


## نور*دبي

ممكن جهاز مشي نظيف وسعره معقول

----------


## ويلآه

بغيت منآكير مآركه اوفيس

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*..*

*بغيت جاكيتات الفرو* 

*اللون أبيض*

*الي تحصل شرات الصور زييييييييين بس قلتلكم قبل اللون أبيض*

*طرشووولي* 

*الصور + السعر ع الخاص*

*ويكون متوفر واذا ع الطلب مو اكثر من 3 اسابيع ويكون عندي*

*..*

----------


## hano0ode

شنطة ليدي ديور (أصلية)
جلد بلمعه
لون جلدي او اسود او احمر







ظروري بليز

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

ابغي عده البدكير منكير
بسعر مناسب
الصور والاسعار ع الخاص

----------


## فوارس

محتاجه سكارفات بس مو حرير او شيفون 

ابيهم قطن او اي خامه ثابته الراس

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

ابي علب البلاستيك للتوزيعات بسعر منا سب

----------


## AL WAFA

بغيت قباضات بس انا انتقى منهم يعني التاجرة تطرش لي اللي عندها وانا اتنقى اللي أباه وتكون الاسعار مناسبة

----------


## البططه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته 

شحكاااااالكم خواااتي ..؟

بغيت أتخربكن اذا تعرفون وين بحصل آلة الايسكريم

أريد آله تعطيني شكل نفس هالايسكريم 




وشفت هالالات فـ قوقل مدري اذا بحصلها فالعين او عند تاجره ؟

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا جواتي مال بنات عمر 4 سنوات كيووت و الاسعار بعد اباها كيوت..

----------


## الهفآيف}-

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااته 
> 
> شحكاااااالكم خواااتي ..؟
> 
> بغيت أتخربكن اذا تعرفون وين بحصل آلة الايسكريم
> 
> أريد آله تعطيني شكل نفس هالايسكريم 
> 
> 
> ...



السموحه من راعية الصوره 
بس انا بعد ابا نفس المكينه وبغيت بعد البسكوت اللي نحط الايس كريم فيه

ابا اسعار زينه مب مبالغ فيها

----------


## aynawiah

بناااات اريد لبان ظفار ...

شكراً

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

اسكارفااااااات مااااركااااااات فقط ! اصلياااااااات ومع إثبات  :Smile:  ان كان فاتوره محل او اي شي يثبت انه اصلي  :Smile:  
اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والأسعار ع الخاااص.. باخذ كميييييييه

----------


## الغداره

ابي عدسات ملونه تجنن و تكبر العين ^^

----------


## Rالشامسية

ابى دريوليه
ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات
اللي عندها تتواصل وياي عالخاص

----------


## حليب رنبو

بغيييييييييييت

سندويشاااااااااات المناسبات للاعراس وبسعر معقول مش مبالغ ضروووووووووري باقرب وقت

----------


## Rالشامسية

> ابى دريوليه
> ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات
> اللي عندها تتواصل وياي عالخاص

----------


## ورده نرجس

منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟

بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..

عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...

----------


## راحة222

مطلوب تليفون أي فون جديد وأخر موديل وبأقل سعر

----------


## Mall.08

مطلوب iphone 4
8 gb 
16 gb

لاقل سعر مثل ما ذكرت قبل
وصلتني رسايل السعر اكثر عن سعر السوق !!

----------


## الأمل الساطع

بغيييت جهاااز المشي الرياضي ..

وبسعر حلوووو ومعقووول ع الخاااااااص بلييز ضروووري

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

> اسكارفااااااات مااااركااااااات فقط ! اصلياااااااات ومع إثبات  ان كان فاتوره محل او اي شي يثبت انه اصلي  
> اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور والأسعار ع الخاااص.. باخذ كميييييييه


Waiting

----------


## al3yo0on 2009

جاكييييييييييتات فرووو

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

بغيت توزيعات التخرج خلال هالاسبوع ضروري

----------


## عنود الشامسي

منو تقدر توفرلي من dune للأحذية بوت وجوتي بس ستايل للسفر أباه ضروري وماعندي حد يأخذني دبي حاليا 
براويكم صور لنعول اللي أقصدهم

----------


## كل الحلا

بغيت خلطه تبيض وتوحد لون الجسم بفتره قصيره وسهله بس تكون مضمونه
100%وعليها ترخيص من الوزاه

----------


## مبتسمةمتفائلة

ابا الشبة المعطرة

----------


## غير النآس

ممكن التاجره الي تبيع كريم B.B
كريم الاساس

ضروري تراسلني خلص بيخلص عني

----------


## بنــuaeــت

ابا ثياب كشخة لأولادي اعمار 3 سنين و4 سنين 

ابا شي راقي وحلو ومميز

----------


## أم شيخوو123

ابا حد يسولي توقيع حلو وبسعر مناسب

----------


## حزينة زايد

أبا حريم يسون حلويات للاعراس و ميني ساندويش ضروري

----------


## um-beereg3

ياليت الي اسوي ورق عنب في العين تواصلني ع الرسائل الخاصة ^^

----------


## نظرات حانيه

بنات ابا شرات ها النعول 
بوووووووووو فيووووووووووونكه يكون جلد جلد ومريحات مبطنات

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

*خواتي ابا تاجرات يغلفن هدايا تغليف راقي جداً 

اللي مجربه اتدلني عليهن 

اترياكن عالخاص*

----------


## مادوتي

السلام عليكم خواتي 
بعيت اسال منو من التاجرااات عندها المضيئات <<<
يعني نفس الليتات اللي تتحطا فالحمام فالبانيو ما اعرف شفتها عند منو <<<< اللي اتكون ٣ حبات 
بغيتها ضروري منو من التاجرات تقدر توفرها لي وبسعر حلو لاني ابي كميه كبيره 


بغيت فزعتكم <<<<<<< اتريا ردكم<<<<

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي استاند المكياج اللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور و الاسعار احلااااااااااااا سعر باخذ منها حبتين

----------


## الـ نّ ـون

سكاااارفات ماركاااااات اصلييييه .. 
اريد كميه ..

----------


## الامل موجود

أريد ملابس تراثيه للبنات ضرووووري

----------


## الليدي نتالي

للضرورة 

اير كاندل 

شموع الاذن

----------


## Rالشامسية

بغيت دريوليه بسرعه
ويكون عندها ليسن الامارات

----------


## نخوبه

بللللللللييييييييييييز الي في توقيعهااا جلاابية فخمه لونها نيلي مع كازواات ذهبي
هيييه دوم اشوف توقيعهاا بسس للاسف اليوم ههه ما حصلتهاا اختفتتتتتتتتت :Big Grin:

----------


## ورده نرجس

> منـــــــــــــو اتبيع اكسسوارات السياره؟؟؟
> 
> بغيت شرات هالزباله للسياره .. مب شرط نفس الشكل بس نفس الفكره ..
> 
> عالخااااااااااص بليييييييييييييييز ,, باسرع وقت ممكن ...

----------


## فيض القمر

اطقم نفاس حلوهوسعارها حلوه

----------


## ميمه

مرحبا..

منو تقدر تطلب كيك من محل في دبي وتوصله لي لشارجه؟؟

----------


## جوهره مكنونه

السلام عليكم
بغيت نعول سطاحيه او صنادل .. كان عندي كم رابط وظيعتهم  :Frown:

----------


## هبوب الشوق

مرحبااااا اي تاجره اتبيع كورسيه حليمه ملون بأشكال حلوه و ألوان أطرش الصور معى الأسعار

----------


## احساس33

انا بغيت المشد الامرييكي اذا ما عليكم امر 

 :Smile:

----------


## فجر النواعم

ابغي استاند المكياج اللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور و الاسعار احلااااااااااااا سعر باخذ منها حبتين

----------


## معاني الود

أبا فناجين البسكويت 

طرشولي على الخاص السعر + كيفية التوصيل
و تاريخ انتهاء البسكويت مابا شي جريب ينتهي

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا ازياء TOP TATO

----------


## دلوعة مام

بنات بغيت حد يوفر لي منظمات خزانة الملابس , اللي تنباع ف، ikea 
او اذا وحده من التاجرات توفرها , تراسلني رجاء ابيها قبل يوم الخميس

----------

